# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ξανα στα αντικαταθληπτικα! - αγχωτικη διαταραχη

## me lene popi

καλησπερα!!!! εκανα 4 περιπου χρονια αγωγη με σιπραλεξ 10(δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο που το λεω) επειδη πασχω απο αγχωτικη διαταραχη κ ειχα κρισεις πανικου σχεδον καθημερινα! ειμαι 26 χρονων κ γενικα ολα στη ζωη μου κυλανε ομαλα! εκτος απο την αγχωτικη διαταραχη! εκοψα τα χαπια για 4 μηνες κ ημουν καλα κ τσοοοουυυυπ να τη παλι η αγχωτικη διαταραχη! στην αρχη ειπα θα το παλεψω μονη μου αλλα τιποτα παιδια!! ψυχοσωματικα φουλ!! κρισεις πανικου οχι αλλα η νευρικοτητα το αγχος το στομαχι χαλια κ ο εντονος φοβος σε καθημερινη βαση!! κ ξεκινησα παλι τα χαπια! ειμαι στην 5η μερα οποτε εχω ακομη δρομο μπροστα μου!! ο φοβος με κυριευει οτι για ολη μου τη ζωη θα τα περνω γιατι δεν θα ειμαι καλα ποτε ξανα χωρις αυτα! αλλα απο τα να περνω αυτο το βασανηστηριο προτιμω να περνω χαπια!! δυσκολο πραγμα τα ψυχολογικα! ο γιατρος μου ειπε να περνω κ ζαναξ μεχρι να με πιασουν τα χαπια ...αλλα φοβαμαι βρε παιδια!! νομιζω εχω εθιστει ηδη απο την πρωτη μερα!κ αυτο που φοβαμαι πιο πολυ ειναι να μην τρελλαθω !!!! δεν τα θεωρω φυσιολογικα ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν!

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαιρετε, στα 4 χρονια που περασαν και εκανες την αγωγη σου, συζητουσες για αυτα που νιωθεις,σκεφτεσαι,ανησυχει ς ? Συμβαινουν μεγαλες αλλαγες γυρω σου,στο αμεσο περιβαλλον ? Και εγω τα εκοψα για 3-4 μηνες αλλά υποτροπιασα θριαμβευτικα. Γραφεις σχετικα ομαλα -ισως να σε επηρεαζουν υποσυνειδητα πολυ- επισης το να ξεπερασουμε το "το φοβο του φοβου" οπως εχουν γραψει πολλοι ανθρωποι -ψυχες στο φορουμ ειναι και απο τα πιο δυσκολα σταδια. Τα ψυχικα-σωματοποιημενα συμπτωματα σε πανικοβαλλουν ? Εχεις στη ζωη σου κατι που νιωθεις πως παιρνεις χαρα ? Κανεις εστω 15 λεπτα περπατημα ? Ως παθουσα σου γραφω, οχι ως πιο εξυπνη. Οι αγχωδεις διαταραχες αφαιρουν στιγμες αλλά οχι ζωες οταν ειμαστε σταθεροι και σχετικα προσεκτικοι.

----------


## me lene popi

αααα δηλαδη δεν ειμαι η μονη!! τα ξανα ξεκινησες??? οχι ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εκανα!! αλλα θα κανω με το που με πιασουν τα χαπια!!!! στο περιβαλλον μου δεν συμβαινουν αλλαγες για να ριξω εκει το φταιξιμο..ολα ειναι αρκετα καλα!!επισης μου συμβαινει κ κατι αλλο περιεργο! εχω στην καρδια σαν ενα τσιμπημα στιγμιαιο σαν να σε τρυπαει βελωνα για ενα δευτερολεπτο! την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα τρομαξα πολυ αλλα ειπα θα ειναι τυχαιο ! αυτην την εβδομαδα ομως το επαθα αλλεσ 2-3 φορες! την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα πηγα σε παθολογο ακουσε την καρδια μου κ μου ειπε ειναι ολα καλα αλλα να που το ξαναεπαθα ..ειναι στρεσσ??? το παθαινει καποιοσ αλλοσ?

----------


## Constantly curious

Προσωπικα εχω αναγνωρισει οτι η αγχωδης διαταραχη μου ειναι το αποτελεσμα προυπαρχουσας καταθλιψης. Δεν ανησυχω ποτέ με τα συμπτωματα γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι καθαρα στρεσογονα και εχοντας προ χρονων κανει τις αναλογες εξετασεις. Το σωμα αντιδρα οταν κλωτσαει η Ψυχη. Κανε μια περιηγηση στις ενοτητες του φορουμ και πιστευω θα λαβεις αρκετες πληροφοριες. Τσιμπηματα,μουδιασματα,βου ισματα,ημικρανιες,ταχυπαλμ ιες,εφιδρωσεις...ολα ειναι ενα και το αυτο σχεδον. Εκδηλωση παθολογικου αγχους. Δεν ειμαι ειδικος. Δεν σου κανω διαγνωση. Τα εχω νιωσει και μαλιστα σε συνθηκες που ηθελα δεν ηθελα επρεπε να μαι συγκεντρωμενη. Οχι ολα μαζι φυσικα...καθε μερα και απο ενα.

Την θεραπεια μου δεν την εκανα σωστα γιατι ημουν αδυναμη να με βοηθησω,το ομολογω, τωρα που ειμαι πιο ταρακουνημενη και αποφασισμενη θα κρινω τον Ιανουαριο την εξελιξη.
Οσο για τον εθισμο, επειδη κυκλοφορουν με πολλα διαφορετικα "ρουχα" οι νευρωσεις που οδηγουν στους εθισμους, προσωπικα δεν σκαω αν θα παιρνω μια ζωη.

Εχω αντιμετωπισει πανικους και χωρις αγωγη και το δεκαλεπτο εμοιαζε με 10 ζωες και μαλιστα ανυποφορες. Δεν πεταω και τη σκουφια μου που εχω αναγκη ουσιες για να στεκομαι αλλά και τι θα γινει? Με καταθλιψη δεν την θες την ζωη...οποτε εαν τελικα ισχυει οτι ο εγκεφαλος δεν παραγει αρκετη ποσοτητα ευφοριας θα τον ντοπαρω. Στα καπακια με ψυχοθεραπεια βλεπω ποσο ηλιθεια ειμαι...σε σχεση με τον εαυτο μου. Δεν ειναι παντα οι αλλοι...ΑΛΛΆ καποιοι "αλλοι" στις ζωες μας εγιναν η αφορμη για να θεωρουμε τον εαυτο μας νοσηρο ενω τελικα ο καθρεφτης ειχε το προβλημα.

Το τραβηξα το θεμα...το γνωριζω. 

Εαν θελησεις δεν θα εισαι εθισμενη. Σου ευχομαι να ναι μια συντομη λοξοδρομηση και να ζησεις την ζωη οπως θελεις τον εαυτο σου να την βιωνει καλυτερα.

----------


## me lene popi

αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν κι εγω πως αν ειναι να ζω μια ζωη με καταθληψη στρεσσ και ολα τα υπολοιπα που δυστυχως ειναι πολλα προτιμω να ντοπαρομαι γιαυτο κ τα ξανα-ξεκινησα! ελπιζω να βοηθησει κ η ψυχοθεραπεια!! νομιζω ομως πως η αιτια του κακου γι' αυτο που με πιανει ειναι η αρρωστο φοβια!! φοβαμαι να πονεσω, να αρρωστησω, να εχω το οτιδηποτε!! και με το που επαθα το τσιμπημα στην καρδια βγηκε κ παλι η αγχωτικη διαταραχη!!! το αστειο ειναι πως ολοι μου λενε το παθαινουν που κ που αλλα 3 φορες μεσα σε μια εμβομαδα?? το επαθα κ πριν λιγο !εχω παρει το ζαναξ μου και ακομη αγχωνομαι για εμφραγμα!! ωρες ωρες γελαω με τα χαλια μου!! δεν ξερω αν ειμαι για γελια η για κλαματα!

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμενα φυσιολογικα μου ακουγονται αυτα που σκεφτεσαι. Δεν σου δινω αυτη την απαντηση για να φανω η καλη. Εμενα ως γενικευμενη δεν μπορουσα να προσδιορισω που ακριβως πυροδοτειται. Εαν λοιπον κλινεις οτι η σκεψη του πονου σε φρικαρει για να το πω απλα, φουλ τα γκαζια για κουβεντα:)

Καθε φορα που νιωθεις οτι πας να τρελαθεις ... σκεψου "ο,τι ειναι να μου συμβει θα μου συμβει, ας επιτρεψω η ιδια στον εαυτο μου να εκφρασει αυτη την αγωνια(η οποια εχει τελος) αλλα μετα θα νιωσω και ηρεμια, δεν θα νιωθω παντα ετσι". Δεν ξερω...εμενα πλεον με βοηθαει παρα πολυ αυτο που σου εγραψα. Δεν μου ειπε η ψυχοθεραπευτρια να το κανω...ο εγκεφαλος εδωσε εντολη.

Καθε μερα ειναι αγωνας αλλά θελω να πιστευω πως μαθαινουμε να πολεμαμε με καλυτερα εφοδια.
Ελπιζω και ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει πολυ η ψυχοθεραπεια ! Δεν εισαι μονη σου σε αυτο. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ εσυ ξερεις την ταλαιπωρια απο τον κακο χαμο των σκεψεων σου αλλά οσοι ειμαστε εδω απο ταλαιπωριες καταθετουμε ιχνη....ετσι εχω καταλαβει τουλαχιστον.

----------


## me lene popi

:) θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου κ θα προσπαθησω να σκεφτομαι πως οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει!!! αν απο την αγχωτικη διαταραχη περναμε τοσα ψυχοσωματικα κ τοσες ασχημες καταστασεις δεν θελω ουτε να φανταστω τι μπορει να περνανε ατομα με ιδψ διαταραχη ή σχιζοφρενεια!! τρομαζω κ μονο στην ιδεα! .....την πρωτη φορα το παλεψα μεχρι να με πιασουν τα σιπραλεξ χωρις ζαναξ αυτη τη φορα ή ειμαι χειροτερα ή εγινα πιο αδυναμη!!! υπομονη 0 εχω! μετραω τις μερες! το μονο που με βοηθαει να ελπιζω ειναι πως ξερω υπαρχει σωτηρια με τα χαπια!κ εσυ με σιπραλεξ δοκιμασες?

----------


## Constantly curious

Για την ωρα προσπαθησε να κανεις μισο βημα και να αφησεις την ουσια να κανει την κορυφωση της(15μερες) συνηθως. Μετα...αν θελεις γραψε σε ενα χαρτι τι θα ηθελες να κουβεντιασεις στην ψυχοθεραπεια. Καθε διαταραχη εχει το βασανο της... Οι λεξεις δεν αρκουν τελικα για να εκφρασεςι την ψυχη και τους λαβυρινθους της. Εχω δικο μου αγαπημενο ανθρωπο με διαγνωση πιο δυσκολη...! 

Επιστρεφω:) 

Εμπιστευομαι πως μπορεις να τσεκαρεις πανω κατω τι σε βασανιζει αρα εισαι ετοιμη να το μοιραστεις. Απαξ και κανεις την αρχη σιγα σιγα κουμπωνουν πολλα ερωτηματικα. Βαθια ανασα και Πιστη. Εχει εκλειψει η Πιστη μας σε κατι καλο λογω του πονου,παγιδα μεγατονων. Δεν λαμβανω την ιδια ακριβως ουσια αλλά πλεον εχω αρχισει να τα αποκαλω ξαδερφακια τα αντικαταθλιπτικα παρεα με τα αγχολυτικα, με την εννοια οτι αλλαζει το ονομα δηλαδη το Brand :rolleyes: και οι καταληξεις εχουν ομοιοτητες, λογικο. :cool:

Επειδη ειμαι πολυ αναλυτικη και τα εψαχνα καιρο...τσαμπα χρονος. 

Δεν εχω ακουσει παντως αρνητικα για το σιπραλεξ αλλά γτ το πηρες χωρις αγχολυτικο???

----------


## Constantly curious

Απλα γνωριζω πως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα το πρωτο διαστημα χρειαζονται και ενα αγχολυτικο. Αν κανω λαθος συγνωμη, δεν ξερω ποιες ειναι οι οδηγιες του γιατρου. Καλο βραδυ και Καλη μας Δυναμη.

----------


## me lene popi

οχι δεν κανεις λαθος πολυ καλα τα λες !!! απλα φοβομουν να τα παρω -γενικα φοβαμαι τα χαπια!! κ τα σιπραλεξ μεχρι να τα παρω εφαγα πολυ ζορι!! τελικα....χαιρομαι που τα πηρα κ ηρεμησε το κεφαλι μου!! τωρα χαιρομαι που πηρα κ τα ζαναξ αχχαχαχ :D ολη μερα high :D τι λεω θεε μου!!! καλη μας δυναμη καλο βραδυ κ σε εσενα κ σε ευχαριστω για ολα !!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Ξανα μπηκα γιατι ανησυχησα, θα περιμενω νεοτερα και ευχομαι να το δεις θετικα το θεμα των χαπιων. Να προσεχεις να εχεις κατι στερεο στο στομαχακι και πιστεψε οτι δεν ειναι για το κακο σου. θα τα λεμε απο εδω:)

----------


## Phatox

καλησπερα, ειχα αγχωδης διαταραχη με στοιχεια κρισης πανικου ο ψυχολογος μου εδωσε ενα χαρτι με τιτλο *ΑΓΧΟΣ* και μεσα στα συμπτωματα εγραφε οτι το ατομο πιστευει οτι θα τρελλαθει. Το ειχα αυτο πιστευα οτι θα παω σε τρελλαδικο η καπου αλλου. Τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι ξεπερασα την αγχωδη διαταραχη, τα κακα ειναι οτι τωρα περναω την αποπρωσοποποιηση και ειναι λιγο καπως. Θελει δυναμη μεσα μας!

----------


## Frozen78

> καλησπερα, ειχα αγχωδης διαταραχη με στοιχεια κρισης πανικου ο ψυχολογος μου εδωσε ενα χαρτι με τιτλο *ΑΓΧΟΣ* και μεσα στα συμπτωματα εγραφε οτι το ατομο πιστευει οτι θα τρελλαθει. Το ειχα αυτο πιστευα οτι θα παω σε τρελλαδικο η καπου αλλου. Τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι ξεπερασα την αγχωδη διαταραχη, τα κακα ειναι οτι τωρα περναω την αποπρωσοποποιηση και ειναι λιγο καπως. Θελει δυναμη μεσα μας!


Το έχω και εγώ Phatox...Δεν ξέρω τι είναι κρίση πανικού...Δεν έχω πάθει ποτέ.Το άγχος μου εκφράζεται μόνο με μία μόνιμη ζαλάδα σε συνδυασμό με αποπροσοπωποίηση. Χάλια συναίσθημα...Πώς τα πας?

----------


## me lene popi

δεν θα ρωτησω τι ειναι η αποπροσωποποιηση και μην μου πειτε γιατι μπορει απο την ιδεα κ μονο να το παθω!!! frozen η κριση πανικου ειναι αστα να πανε! νομιζεις οτι παθενεις εμφραγμα εγκεφαλικο? μουδιαζεις ιδρωνεις κρυωνεις η ζεστενεσαι νομιζεις πως θα τρελλαθεις (αυτο κυριως παθαινα εγω) κ πολλα αλλα χαζα! παιδια εσεις περνεται χαπια για αυτα που λετε? ξυπνησα σημερα το πρωι και το στομαχι μου δενοταν κομπο ενιωθα τους παλμους της καρδιας να χτυπανε εκει! πηρα μισο ζαναξ οπως μου εχει πει ο γιατρος κ ξανακοιμηθηκα! δηλαδη εχω κοιμαμαι 14 ωρες συνολο ! εχω την αισθηση οτι μεχρι να με πιασουν τα αντικαταθληπτικα δεν θελω να κανω τιποτα! κ ισως μου κανω κακο με αυτο γιατι δεν αλλαζω λιγο παραστασεις!! επισης με τα ζαναξ φοβαμαι λιγο ρε παιδια δεν μου διευκρινησε για ποσο καιρο να τα περνω ετσι μισο 3 φορες τη μερα!

----------


## me lene popi

τωρα μολις διαβασα απο μελος του φορουμ σε αλλο θεμα οτι ξανα ξεκινησε θεραπεια με τα ιδια χαπια σιπραλεξ κ δεν τον εχουν πιασει!! πως γινεται να συμβαινει αυτο? να φοβαμαι κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ποπη, μη μπαινεις στο τριπακι... -εχω αυτο, ειναι το ιδιο, δεν ειναι, ισως μεν αλλά... ! Σε γεμιζεις πολυυυ αγχος και σου στερεις οξυγονο. Ξεκινησες να γραφεις τι θα συζητησεις στην ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## me lene popi

ναι εχω κανει μια μικρη λιστα με θεματακια που με απασχολουν! ειναι κακο που ολη μερα δεν κανω τιποτα μεχρι να νιωσω ξανα ετοιμη? αυριο εχω μια κοινωνικη υποχρεωση να δω πως θα βγω απο το σπιτι!!!! εσυ πως εισαι αυτο το διαστημα?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ειμαι σε αναρωση, απεξαρτηση(ετσι ονομαζω την περιοδο αυτη) και λογω σοβαρων θεματων προσπαθω να χαιρομαι επι 1000 στιγμες ηρεμιας και κρατω το νου απασχολημενο να μην κανει αναλυσεις σεναρια καταστροφικα.;)

Χαιρομαι για τη λιστα:)
Στα κοινωνικά τωρα μιας και το ανεφερες... πως λειτουργεις συνηθως ?

----------


## me lene popi

σου ευχομαι ηρεμια και μονο χαρες!!!! 

πως ημουν ή πως ειμαι γιατι εχει μεγαλη διαφορα!! ;) ημουν παρα πολυ κοινωνικη κ νομιζω πως ημουν ευχαριστη παρεα!! ειδικα με ατομα που μου το εβγαζαν γινομουν πολυ χαβαλετζου! σε αγνωστους νομιζω φαινομουν το γλυκο ευγενικο κοριτσακι! ....νευρικη ειμαι γενικα αλλα δεν το δειχνω!!!! απο τη μερα που ξεκινησα τα χαπια κ παλι μου βγηκε εσωστρεφια κ αγοραφοβια!! δεν θελω να βγενω!!! οριζοντιοθηκα στο κρεβατι κ καθομαι στο λαπτοπ! φοβαμαι βασικα μην με πιασει κατι εξω κ πρεπει να εξηγουμε σε ολους τι κ πως! οι περισσοτεροι δεν καταλαβαινουν μονο αν εχουν βιωσει κατι παρομοιο!!!νιωθω να πιεζομαι αυτη τη στιγμη αν βγω εξω!!!

----------


## Phatox

> Το έχω και εγώ Phatox...Δεν ξέρω τι είναι κρίση πανικού...Δεν έχω πάθει ποτέ.Το άγχος μου εκφράζεται μόνο με μία μόνιμη ζαλάδα σε συνδυασμό με αποπροσοπωποίηση. Χάλια συναίσθημα...Πώς τα πας?


Hello frozen, όπως λες χάλια αίσθημα η αποπροσωπωποιηση, σε βιβλίο που διάβασα γραφει να μη το δίνω σημασία και αυτό κάνω.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε νιωθω πολυ, εκει που θα πας θα ειναι πολυ δικος σου ανθρωπος μαζι? Εμενα με βοηθαει καπως αυτο νοητικα, να εχω και εναν ανθρωπο να νιωθω οτι αν πανικοβληθω θα με καλμαρει. Ειναι απαραιτητο να πας? Αν ναι σκεψου κατι καλο σε αυτο... κατι που αρεσει σε εσενα. Οσο για το οριζοντιωθηκα... ενταξει οταν εχουμε πολλες σκεψεις η αληθεια ειναι δεν αντεχουμε και τις σκεψεις των αλλων. Φυσικο να συμβαινει. Κανε μια δοκιμη και αν δυσαρεστηθεις... τοτε απλα λες -σας ευχαριστω για ολα,προεκυψε κατι πρεπει να φυγω:)

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ευχηηηη...Η ηρεμια ερχεται και χανεται αλλα ο αγωνας μου ειναι να μην το ρουφαω βαθια ως το μεδουλι το ερεθισμα.

----------


## Phatox

> σου ευχομαι ηρεμια και μονο χαρες!!!! 
> 
> πως ημουν ή πως ειμαι γιατι εχει μεγαλη διαφορα!! ;) ημουν παρα πολυ κοινωνικη κ νομιζω πως ημουν ευχαριστη παρεα!! ειδικα με ατομα που μου το εβγαζαν γινομουν πολυ χαβαλετζου! σε αγνωστους νομιζω φαινομουν το γλυκο ευγενικο κοριτσακι! ....νευρικη ειμαι γενικα αλλα δεν το δειχνω!!!! απο τη μερα που ξεκινησα τα χαπια κ παλι μου βγηκε εσωστρεφια κ αγοραφοβια!! δεν θελω να βγενω!!! οριζοντιοθηκα στο κρεβατι κ καθομαι στο λαπτοπ! φοβαμαι βασικα μην με πιασει κατι εξω κ πρεπει να εξηγουμε σε ολους τι κ πως! οι περισσοτεροι δεν καταλαβαινουν μονο αν εχουν βιωσει κατι παρομοιο!!!νιωθω να πιεζομαι αυτη τη στιγμη αν βγω εξω!!!


ποπακι, skype εχεις? αν ναι γραψε το skype σου να τα πουμε!

----------


## Γάτος

γεια σου πόπη, περαστικά σου εύχομαι!! Με εντυπωσιάζει που έχουμε εντελώς διαφορετική συμπεριφορά στο φάρμακο. Εγώ ήμουν κλειστός πριν χωρίς φίλους και τώρα που παίρνω το φάρμακο δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σπίτι, νιώθω να πνίγομαι. :S Βγαίνω έξω και προσπαθώ να μιλώ στον κόσμο, όσο μπορώ δηλαδή.

----------


## me lene popi

θα εχω μαζι 2 δικους μου ανθρωπους και το "καλο" δικο μου ζαναξ :D λογικα θα το παλεψω !!!! c.curious πολυτιμες οι συμβουλες σου κ με ενθαρυνεις πολυ!!! μεσα απο την καρδια μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μπενεις στον κοπο να μου απαντας μου φτιαχνεις τη διαθεση!!! :)

phatox οχι δεν εχω skype! αλλα θα με ενδιαφερε πολυ ακομη κ εδω να ακουσω τι εχεις να μου πεις και ποια ειναι η δικη σου ιστορια!

----------


## me lene popi

> γεια σου πόπη, περαστικά σου εύχομαι!! Με εντυπωσιάζει που έχουμε εντελώς διαφορετική συμπεριφορά στο φάρμακο. Εγώ ήμουν κλειστός πριν χωρίς φίλους και τώρα που παίρνω το φάρμακο δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σπίτι, νιώθω να πνίγομαι. :S Βγαίνω έξω και προσπαθώ να μιλώ στον κόσμο, όσο μπορώ δηλαδή.


γατε μου :D xaxa ειμαι στην 6 μερα το ξανα ξεκινησα!!!! οσο το επερνα 3μιση-4 χρονια κ εγω ημουν πολυ κοινωνικη!!!!!!! ποσο καιρο το περνεις?

----------


## Phatox

η δικια μου ιστορια... γαμησετα και αφησε τα!! τον χειμωνα αρχισα να καπνιζω χορτο (κανναβης) στο συνολο καπνισα 24 φορες την τελευταια φορα που καπνισα επαθα badtrip, το λεει και η λεξη bad-trip και ταυτοχρονα κριση πανικου. τις επομενες μερες ειχα σκεψεις οτι θα πεθανω στον υπνο μου και αλλα πολλα, απειρο κλαμα επειδη μετανιωσα για αυτο που εκανα στην ζωη μου. τις επομενες μερες ειχα αιματολογικες και καρδιολογο, στις αιματολογικες ολα ηταν κομπλε και στην καρδια μου το ιδιο. ο καρδιολογος με ξερει απο μικρο και λογικα καταλαβε τι επαθα, μας ειπε να παμε σε ψυχικο κεντρο. πηγα εγω και η μανα μου αλλα εκει ηταν οντως τρελλαδικο, ειπα οτι αγχωνωμαι πολυ και μου εδωσαν κατευθειαν χαπιαν, δεν τα ακουμπησα μεχρι που πηγα σε ηδιωτη ψυχολογο. Του ειπα τι επαθα και μου ειπε οτι εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη με στοιχεια κρισης πανικου, μου εδωσε μια κανονικη θεραπεια που μεσα περιεχει βαλεριανα. Βεβαια ξυπναω ενα ωραιο σαββατο και να μην καταλαβαινω τι γινεται τριγυρο μου, στελνω μηνυμα στον ψυχολογο και μου λεει, αν τα αλλα χαθηκαν η μειωθηκαν ειμαστε κομπλε Dont worry! σχεδον 1 μηνα περναω την αποπροσωπωποιηση, απλα δε δινω σημασια στο προβλημα μου και μερα με την μερα μου μειωνεται

----------


## Γάτος

Σήμερα είναι η 14η μέρα που παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό και αντιψυχωσικό. Παίρνω 1η φορά, για κρίσεις πανικού, άγχος, ΙΨΔ και κατάθλιψη. Νιώθω πολύ στεναχώρια, μια παράξενη ανυπομονησία, πως κάτι θέλω να κάνω και δεν έχω όρεξη να μένω σπίτι, σαν να το βαριέμαι, σαν να με πιάνει πανικός. Προτιμώ να με πιάσει έξω με κόσμο, παρά στο σπίτι για κάποιο λόγο. Παίρνω άλλο φάρμακο όμως, εσκιταλοπράμη. Για μένα, να προσπαθήσεις για γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική, θα σε βοηθούσε γιατί έχεις δομημένο λόγο και φαίνεσαι αναλυτική κοπέλα.

----------


## me lene popi

> Σήμερα είναι η 14η μέρα που παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό και αντιψυχωσικό. Παίρνω 1η φορά, για κρίσεις πανικού, άγχος, ΙΨΔ και κατάθλιψη. Νιώθω πολύ στεναχώρια, μια παράξενη ανυπομονησία, πως κάτι θέλω να κάνω και δεν έχω όρεξη να μένω σπίτι, σαν να το βαριέμαι, σαν να με πιάνει πανικός. Προτιμώ να με πιάσει έξω με κόσμο, παρά στο σπίτι για κάποιο λόγο. Παίρνω άλλο φάρμακο όμως, εσκιταλοπράμη. Για μένα, να προσπαθήσεις για γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική, θα σε βοηθούσε γιατί έχεις δομημένο λόγο και φαίνεσαι αναλυτική κοπέλα.


μολισ με πιασουν τα χαπια θα ξεκινησω ναι!!!!! ελπιζω να βοηθησει!!! σε επιασαν απο 14η μερα?? μπραβο!!! εμενα γυρω στις 17 με 20 εκαναν να με πιασουν τα σιπραλεξ την προηγουμενη φορα! απογοητευομαι καμια φορα φοβαμαι μηπως αυτη τη φορα δεν με πιασουν δεν ξερω ειμαι ανυπομονη! αυτα τα συμπτωματα που λες ανυπομονησια στεναχωρια τα εχω κ εχω αν δεν παρω ζαναξ κ πολλα αλλα!!!

----------


## me lene popi

> η δικια μου ιστορια... γαμησετα και αφησε τα!! τον χειμωνα αρχισα να καπνιζω χορτο (κανναβης) στο συνολο καπνισα 24 φορες την τελευταια φορα που καπνισα επαθα badtrip, το λεει και η λεξη bad-trip και ταυτοχρονα κριση πανικου. τις επομενες μερες ειχα σκεψεις οτι θα πεθανω στον υπνο μου και αλλα πολλα, απειρο κλαμα επειδη μετανιωσα για αυτο που εκανα στην ζωη μου. τις επομενες μερες ειχα αιματολογικες και καρδιολογο, στις αιματολογικες ολα ηταν κομπλε και στην καρδια μου το ιδιο. ο καρδιολογος με ξερει απο μικρο και λογικα καταλαβε τι επαθα, μας ειπε να παμε σε ψυχικο κεντρο. πηγα εγω και η μανα μου αλλα εκει ηταν οντως τρελλαδικο, ειπα οτι αγχωνωμαι πολυ και μου εδωσαν κατευθειαν χαπιαν, δεν τα ακουμπησα μεχρι που πηγα σε ηδιωτη ψυχολογο. Του ειπα τι επαθα και μου ειπε οτι εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη με στοιχεια κρισης πανικου, μου εδωσε μια κανονικη θεραπεια που μεσα περιεχει βαλεριανα. Βεβαια ξυπναω ενα ωραιο σαββατο και να μην καταλαβαινω τι γινεται τριγυρο μου, στελνω μηνυμα στον ψυχολογο και μου λεει, αν τα αλλα χαθηκαν η μειωθηκαν ειμαστε κομπλε Dont worry! σχεδον 1 μηνα περναω την αποπροσωπωποιηση, απλα δε δινω σημασια στο προβλημα μου και μερα με την μερα μου μειωνεται


phatox ξερω πως με την καναβη γενικα αν εχεις προδιαθεη για καποια ψυχωση η διαταραχη θα σου τη βγαλει!! κ εγω δεν ημου αθωο κοριτσακι παλιοτερα! εκανα καναβη για χρονια κ ενα διαστημα σε καθημερινη βαση! το τελευταιο διαστημα ειχε αρχισει να με χαλαει πολυ μου εβγαζε αγχος και θυμαμαι πως μου εβγαζε αρκετες ασχημες σκεψεις κ το εκοψα παρα πολυ ευκολα οπως κ τα υπολοιπα που σαν χαζο-μικρο κ ανοητο κοριτσακι μπηκα στο τριπακι να δοκιμασω! εγω την φρικη την επαθα απο lsd περασα τις καλυτερες κ τις χειροτερες στιγμες της ζωης μου! οταν εφαγα το bad trip (με lsd)νομιζα πως θα τρελλαθω! παρακαλουσα να φυγει η ουσια απο τον οργανισμο μου να συνελθω! εκοψα ολα αυτα !! μετα απο μισο χρονο μου βγηκαν οι κρισεις πανικου! ο γιατρος μου που τα ξερει ολα αυτα που εκανα δεν ριχνει το βαρος ουτε στο lsd και στο μπαντ τριπ που εφαγα ουτε στην καναβη ! με τα εκστασι που παιζουν με την σερετονινη μπορει να γινει ομως κατι τετοιο!!! δεν ξερω........στην αρχη νομιζα πως πληρωνα τις αμαρτιες που εκανα ( .. δεν μπορω να πω πως ημουν κ καμια καμενη..εκανα αρκετα αλλα ειχα μετρο κ ξερω πως ολοι το ιδιο λενε..αλλα το λεω κ το εννοω ..εδω που κρυβομαι πισω απο μια οθωνη δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεματα) τελοσπαπτων μετα απο τοσα χρονια που ΔΕΝ ακουμπησα τιποτα απο ολα αυτα μολις σταματησα τη θεραπεια μου με τα σιπραλεξ ξεκιναω παλι απο το 0! κ φοβαμαι να παρω μεχρι κ ζαναξ μετα απο τισ βλακιειεσ ολες που εχω κανει!!!

----------


## me lene popi

κ τι εννοεις ξυπνησες κ δεν ηξερες τι γινοταν τριγυρω σου? :eek:

----------


## Phatox

> κ τι εννοεις ξυπνησες κ δεν ηξερες τι γινοταν τριγυρω σου? :eek:


Απλά ξύπνησα και δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν ενώ καταλάβαινα. Δε μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω... Κάνε Skype θέλω να σου μιλήσω !!! Κάποια πράγματα εδώ δε λέγονται

----------


## Γάτος

Καλημέρα πόπη. Γιατί να μην σε πιάσουν αν σε έπιασαν την 1η φορά; Επειδή το επάγγελμα μου είναι αυτό, γνωρίζω πως αν σε πιάσουν 1 φορά, οι πιθανότητες να σε ξαναπιάσει η ίδια αγωγή είναι μεγαλύτερες και όχι μικρότερες, όπως πιστεύεται.
Δεν με έχουν πιάσει τα φάρμακα. Αισθάνθηκα μια βελτίωση τη 2η μέρα μόλις, από την 10η-11η όμως, αισθάνομαι μια απίστευτη κούραση, δίψα, ξηροστομία, έχω ξηρά μάτια, υπνηλία, ανυπομονησία και πολύ πολύ στεναχώρια. Τα ζάναξ προσπαθώ να τα αποφύγω γιατί τα ψιλοφοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι δηλαδή μην εθιστώ. Εδώ και αυτά που παίρνω τα φοβάμαι. lol

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλημέρα πόπη. Γιατί να μην σε πιάσουν αν σε έπιασαν την 1η φορά; Επειδή το επάγγελμα μου είναι αυτό, γνωρίζω πως αν σε πιάσουν 1 φορά, οι πιθανότητες να σε ξαναπιάσει η ίδια αγωγή είναι μεγαλύτερες και όχι μικρότερες, όπως πιστεύεται.
> Δεν με έχουν πιάσει τα φάρμακα. Αισθάνθηκα μια βελτίωση τη 2η μέρα μόλις, από την 10η-11η όμως, αισθάνομαι μια απίστευτη κούραση, δίψα, ξηροστομία, έχω ξηρά μάτια, υπνηλία, ανυπομονησία και πολύ πολύ στεναχώρια. Τα ζάναξ προσπαθώ να τα αποφύγω γιατί τα ψιλοφοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι δηλαδή μην εθιστώ. Εδώ και αυτά που παίρνω τα φοβάμαι. lol


Καλημέρα!Τι αγωγή ακολουθείς...??

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλημέρα πόπη. Γιατί να μην σε πιάσουν αν σε έπιασαν την 1η φορά; Επειδή το επάγγελμα μου είναι αυτό, γνωρίζω πως αν σε πιάσουν 1 φορά, οι πιθανότητες να σε ξαναπιάσει η ίδια αγωγή είναι μεγαλύτερες και όχι μικρότερες, όπως πιστεύεται.
> Δεν με έχουν πιάσει τα φάρμακα. Αισθάνθηκα μια βελτίωση τη 2η μέρα μόλις, από την 10η-11η όμως, αισθάνομαι μια απίστευτη κούραση, δίψα, ξηροστομία, έχω ξηρά μάτια, υπνηλία, ανυπομονησία και πολύ πολύ στεναχώρια. Τα ζάναξ προσπαθώ να τα αποφύγω γιατί τα ψιλοφοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι δηλαδή μην εθιστώ. Εδώ και αυτά που παίρνω τα φοβάμαι. lol


Διάβασα παραπάνω την αγωγή σου! Και εγώ ξεκίνησα εσκιταλοπράμη.Αύριο κλρίνω την 2η εβδομάδα και αναμένω...

----------


## Γάτος

Νιώθεις καλύτερα frozen; Εμένα πάει με αναλαμπές. Πολλές φορές μου έρχεται να κόψω την αγωγή αλλά μετά λέω άσε το και συνέχισε.

----------


## Frozen78

> Νιώθεις καλύτερα frozen; Εμένα πάει με αναλαμπές. Πολλές φορές μου έρχεται να κόψω την αγωγή αλλά μετά λέω άσε το και συνέχισε.


Ακριβώς έτσι με πηγαίνει και εμένα. Μία ημέρα σχετικά καλά και την άλλη χάλια...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ να σταματήσω...Απλά αναμένω να με πιάσουν...Φάρμακα ξεκίνησα πέρσι τον Σεπτέμβριο (σιταλοπράμη και ζάναξ). Έκαναν να με πιάσουν σχεδόν τρεις μήνες. Όταν πριν το Πάσχα άρχισε να μου μειώνει σταδιακά την αγωγή έκανα μετά από καιρό υποτροπή..Ενώ με την αρχική δόση αισθανόμουν πολύ καλύτερα. Άλλαξα γιατρό και άλλαξα και αγωγή....Πάλι από την αρχή και αναμονή και υπομονή....Εσύ πώς είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## Γάτος

Σήμερα είμαι ένα τακ καλύτερα. Προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι θετικά και να επικοινωνώ το πρόβλημα μου κυρίως στην μάνα μου, που τελευταία καταλαβαίνει περισσότερο τι μου συμβαίνει. Βέβαια, ως το απόγευμα μπορεί όλο αυτό να έχει αλλάξει.
Λυπάμαι πολύ που ξαναέπεσες. Ίσως πρέπει να διατηρήσεις παραπάνω την αγωγή. Θυμάμαι, πως όταν παρουσιάζεις υποτροπή, χρειάζεσαι για χρόνο και, την αγωγή.
Ελπίζω να μην μου κάνει τόσους μήνες να με πιάσει. 3-4 μήνες; Ως τότε θα έχω σμπαραλιάσει.

----------


## Frozen78

> Σήμερα είμαι ένα τακ καλύτερα. Προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι θετικά και να επικοινωνώ το πρόβλημα μου κυρίως στην μάνα μου, που τελευταία καταλαβαίνει περισσότερο τι μου συμβαίνει. Βέβαια, ως το απόγευμα μπορεί όλο αυτό να έχει αλλάξει.
> Λυπάμαι πολύ που ξαναέπεσες. Ίσως πρέπει να διατηρήσεις παραπάνω την αγωγή. Θυμάμαι, πως όταν παρουσιάζεις υποτροπή, χρειάζεσαι για χρόνο και, την αγωγή.
> Ελπίζω να μην μου κάνει τόσους μήνες να με πιάσει. 3-4 μήνες; Ως τότε θα έχω σμπαραλιάσει.


Άκουσε με...θα έρθει και η στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσεις να αισθάνεσαι πολύ καλύτερα και δεν θα το πιστεύεις....Εξαρτάται από τον οργανισμό το πότε θα πιάσουν τα φάρμακα...Εγώ δεν σου κρύβω ότι είχα απογοητευτεί...Αλλά τελικά με έπιασαν...Απλά ίσως δεν έπρεπε να μου μειώσει την αγωγή η γιατρός.Τώρα αναμένω!Το καλό είναι ότι τα μοιραζόμαστε όλα αυτά μεταξύ μας.Σημαντικό πολύ!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Άκουσε με...θα έρθει και η στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσεις να αισθάνεσαι πολύ καλύτερα και δεν θα το πιστεύεις....Εξαρτάται από τον οργανισμό το πότε θα πιάσουν τα φάρμακα...Εγώ δεν σου κρύβω ότι είχα απογοητευτεί...Αλλά τελικά με έπιασαν...Απλά ίσως δεν έπρεπε να μου μειώσει την αγωγή η γιατρός.Τώρα αναμένω!Το καλό είναι ότι τα μοιραζόμαστε όλα αυτά μεταξύ μας.Σημαντικό πολύ!


καλη μερα φροζεν, σου απαντησα στο μυν αλλα μαλλον δεν σου ηρθε γτ ξεχασα να σβησω τα αλλα και ειχαν μαζευτει πολλα πάλι. μιλησες με τον γιατρο σου τελικα?

----------


## Frozen78

> καλη μερα φροζεν, σου απαντησα στο μυν αλλα μαλλον δεν σου ηρθε γτ ξεχασα να σβησω τα αλλα και ειχαν μαζευτει πολλα πάλι. μιλησες με τον γιατρο σου τελικα?


Σήμερα θα τον δω rea! Στείλε ξανά το μήνυμα...Εσύ πώς είσαι?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σήμερα είμαι ένα τακ καλύτερα. Προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι θετικά και να επικοινωνώ το πρόβλημα μου κυρίως στην μάνα μου, που τελευταία καταλαβαίνει περισσότερο τι μου συμβαίνει. Βέβαια, ως το απόγευμα μπορεί όλο αυτό να έχει αλλάξει.
> Λυπάμαι πολύ που ξαναέπεσες. Ίσως πρέπει να διατηρήσεις παραπάνω την αγωγή. Θυμάμαι, πως όταν παρουσιάζεις υποτροπή, χρειάζεσαι για χρόνο και, την αγωγή.
> Ελπίζω να μην μου κάνει τόσους μήνες να με πιάσει. 3-4 μήνες; Ως τότε θα έχω σμπαραλιάσει.


φιλτρο 1. μην περιμενεις να σε καταλαβουν οι γονεις, γιατι ετσι καθε φορα που ελπίζεις θα τρως τα μουτρα σου. αν συνειδητοποιήσουν την κατασταση σου, θα ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να πάνε και πιο βαθια και να δουν τα λάθη τους...αν το κανουν αυτο καταστραφηκαν. και πιστεψε με δεν θες να το δουν αυτο.. θα γινουν ερηπια που θα πρεπει εσυ να στηρίζεις. με λίγα λόγια, οταν σου λένε δεν εχεις τιποτα σημαινει εμεις δεν σου καναμε τιποτα ειμαστε αθωοι. και το λένε για να το πιστεψουν αυτοι, απλα σε παιρνει η μπάλα οπως πάντα!
εσυ ξερεις τι εχεις και τι σε οδηγησε σε αυτο... και δεν ηταν η ελευθερη βούληση! απο εκει και πέρα το τι χρειαζεται να πιστεψουν αυτοι για να υπάρχουν ... δικαιωμα τους!
αφου εγκαταστησουμε το φιλτρο 1 θα περασουμε και στα υπόλοιπα ;)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σήμερα θα τον δω rea! Στείλε ξανά το μήνυμα...Εσύ πώς είσαι?


αυτο σου ειχα στειλει, να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου, 2 βδομαδες ναυτία ειναι ανυπόφορο! εδω 3 μερες το ειχα και πήγαινα να τρελαθω!... 
υπάρχει λεει μια εξεταση dna πανακριβου 500-600 ε που σου δειχνει ακριβως ποια χαπια χρειαζεσαι για να γινεις καλα, αν εχεις το οικονομικο περιθωρειο να την κανεις... εγω αν ειχα, θα την ειχα κανει στα σιγουρα..

----------


## Frozen78

> αυτο σου ειχα στειλει, να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου, 2 βδομαδες ναυτία ειναι ανυπόφορο! εδω 3 μερες το ειχα και πήγαινα να τρελαθω!... 
> υπάρχει λεει μια εξεταση dna πανακριβου 500-600 ε που σου δειχνει ακριβως ποια χαπια χρειαζεσαι για να γινεις καλα, αν εχεις το οικονομικο περιθωρειο να την κανεις... εγω αν ειχα, θα την ειχα κανει στα σιγουρα..


Κοίτα...επειδή έχω κάνει ένα σωρό από εξετάσεις και όλα ήταν καλά, το μόνο πρόβλημα σοβαρό που έχω είναι με τον αυχένα μου. Τρεις κήλες δίσκου και ευθειασμό αυχένα..Η μία κήλη πιέζει και το νωτιαίο μυελό...Ο νευροχειρούργος μου μου έχει ξεκαθαρίσει ότι η περίπτωση μου είναι για χειρουργείο αλλά θα πρέπει να το παλέψουμε συντηρητικά πριν οδηγηθώ εκεί. Μου έχει πει ότι οι ζαλάδες είναι από εκεί. Ο ψυχίατρος μου μου είπε να του πάω σήμερα και την μαγνητική του αυχένα..Οπότε θα δούμε...Δεν παλεύεται ο αυχένας..άστα...

----------


## Γάτος

Η μάνα μου πάντως, έφτασε στο σημείο να μου ζητήσει συγνώμη για βλακεία που μου έχει κάνει και μου έχει πει. Δεν ήταν συγνώμη εγωισμού. Ήταν κανονική συγνώμη για πράγματα που με ενοχλούν πολύ. Αυτό δεν είναι τουλάχιστον κάτι καλό; Έχεις δίκιο ρέα, απλά μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο πλέον, να αισθάνομαι πως δεν με αποδέχονται ούτε οι γονείς μου. Ειδικά για την ομοφυλοφιλία, έχω κάνει πολύ προσπάθεια και κάθε φορά που το ανέφερα, πάθαιναν σοκ λες και το έλεγα για 1η φορά. Μπορώ να κατανοήσω την έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης, δεν παλεύω άλλο όμως, να μου μιλάνε για κοπέλες ενώ γνωρίζουν. Θεωρώ πως με κοροϊδεύουν και μου κάνουν κακό αντί για καλό. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να αναλύω τα συναισθήματα μου σε βαθμό κόπωσης και να μου απαντάνε "δεν αισθάνεσαι αυτό, αισθάνεσαι αυτό" ή "είσαι παρεξηγιάρης"... Απλά μου μοιάζει αδύνατο σε ένα σπίτι να ζούμε και να μην επηρεάζομαι από αυτά που λένε και κάνουν.

----------


## Stavros

Σχετικά με κατάθλιψη,αγχώδεις διαταραχές ένας από τους ισχυρότερους συνδυασμούς είναι Βενλαφαξίνη + Μιρταζαπίνη...
Βέβαια σε περιπτώσεις που συνυπάρχουν και διαταραχές προσωπικότητας αλλά και ψυχώσεις τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά.
Και χρειάζονται αντιψυχωτικά.

----------


## me lene popi

> Καλημέρα πόπη. Γιατί να μην σε πιάσουν αν σε έπιασαν την 1η φορά; Επειδή το επάγγελμα μου είναι αυτό, γνωρίζω πως αν σε πιάσουν 1 φορά, οι πιθανότητες να σε ξαναπιάσει η ίδια αγωγή είναι μεγαλύτερες και όχι μικρότερες, όπως πιστεύεται.
> Δεν με έχουν πιάσει τα φάρμακα. Αισθάνθηκα μια βελτίωση τη 2η μέρα μόλις, από την 10η-11η όμως, αισθάνομαι μια απίστευτη κούραση, δίψα, ξηροστομία, έχω ξηρά μάτια, υπνηλία, ανυπομονησία και πολύ πολύ στεναχώρια. Τα ζάναξ προσπαθώ να τα αποφύγω γιατί τα ψιλοφοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι δηλαδή μην εθιστώ. Εδώ και αυτά που παίρνω τα φοβάμαι. lol


καλημερα!!!εχω 2 ωρες που ξυπνησα κ παλι αρνουμαι να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι!! κ εγω φοβομουν τα ζαναξ αλλα δεν γινοταν χωρις να τα παρω !!!πολυ αγχος κατι με ετωγε απο μεσα μου- το στομαχι χοροπηδαει κ ειμαι ανυπομονη!! νομιζω οτι εθιστικα λιγο αλλα θελω να πιστευω πως μολις νιωσω καλα με τα σιπραλεξ θα μου φυγει η ιδεα τους! τα 0.5 περνω μισο 3 φορες τη μερα αρα 0,25!σημερα πηρα το πρωτο μου για πρωινο κ νομιζω δεν με επιασε καν! δεν ξερω αν φταιει το αδειο στομαχι! ελπιζω να ειναι οπως τα λες κ να με πιασουν τα σιπραλεξ οπως κ την πρωτη φορα! ανυσηχησα κ ειπα πως δεν θα με πιασουν γιατι διαβασα σε αλλο θεμα απο αλλο μελοσ οτι δεν τον επιασαν βεβαια καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη κ πιθανοτατα να μην εχουμε κ την ιδια διαγνωση! προσπαθω να κανω υπομονη ολο αυτο ειναι εξαντλητικο! γιατι εσεισ λετε πως κανουν τοσους μηνες να σας πιασουν???????????? υπομονη κ κουραγιο κ σε ολους μας!!! να συνελθουμε επιτελους!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Ποπααακιιιι μου...:D Χομπυ???? εννοωντας... παιζει να βρεις κατι να απασχολησεις το νου σου ? απο δουλιτσες στο σπιτι μεχρι αναγνωση βιβλιων ή εκμαθηση γλωσσας μεσω ιντερνετ. Ξερω -καμια ορεξη...τι σου λεω τωρα?- :confused:

----------


## Γάτος

Για την ΙΨΔ, όπου και να κοίταξα, λέει πως κάνει 8 ως 12 εβδομάδες στο νερό. Οπότε για εκεί, έχω πολύυυυυυ δρόμο ακόμη. Για κατάθλιψη λέει 4 με 6 εβδομάδες. Όπως σου είπα, εμένα με έπιασαν από τη 2η μέρα. Μπορεί να ήταν το placebo, πάντως οι κρίσεις πανικού μου έφυγαν. Τώρα φτάνω μόνο ως τα πρόθυρα. :P Την 1η μέρα είχα τυφλωθεί (1η παρενέργεια) και μετά από τη 10η μέρα νιώθω όλα αυτα που σου είπα παραπάνω.
Πιθανολογώ, πως είμαστε αισιόδοξοι και για αυτό, απογοητευόμαστε όταν βλέπουμε πως δεν λειτουργούν αμέσως. Άλλωστε, κι εγώ νομίζω πως θεωρώ, πως θα μου λύσουν τα προβλήματα ως δια μαγείας. Δηλαδή, νομίζω πως υποσυνείδητα το πιστεύω αυτό. Ενώ δεν είναι έτσι. Οπότε είναι επόμενο να απογοητευτώ. Παρά το γεγονός πως τα φοβάμαι.

----------


## me lene popi

γεια σου curious!!!!!! βλεπω μνμ σου κ χαμογελαω παντα! :) μονο η γυμναστικη ειναι το χομπυ μου! εχω αναρωτηθει πολλες φορες τι αλλο θα μου αρεσε να κανω κ δεν ξερω ειλικρινα! τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας ειμαι στη δουλεια κ καθομαι συνηθως μπροστα απο ενα υπολογιστη (τωρα πηρα αδεια μεχρι να συνελθω) μετα μου μενει λιγος χρονος θα παω γυμναστηριο θα κανω καμια βολτα τον σκυλακο μου ή θα βγω καμια βολτιτσα με την παρεα κ το boyfriend! ετσι περνανε οι μερες μου! κανενα ταξιδακι στο που κ που! θελω να πιαστω με κατι δημιουργικο κ δεν ξερω τι μου αρεσει! τις ωρες που μου μενουν freeθα δω καμια ταινια ή θα αραξω στο ιντερνετ! ....τελικα η κοινωνικη υποχρεωση που ελεγα πριν ακυρωθηκε!!! πηρε μια εβδομαδα αναβολη αρα επομενη τεταρτη ελπιζω πως θα ειμαι σε καλυτερη μοιρα!!!!! τα δικα σου χομπυ?

----------


## me lene popi

> Για την ΙΨΔ, όπου και να κοίταξα, λέει πως κάνει 8 ως 12 εβδομάδες στο νερό. Οπότε για εκεί, έχω πολύυυυυυ δρόμο ακόμη. Για κατάθλιψη λέει 4 με 6 εβδομάδες. Όπως σου είπα, εμένα με έπιασαν από τη 2η μέρα. Μπορεί να ήταν το placebo, πάντως οι κρίσεις πανικού μου έφυγαν. Τώρα φτάνω μόνο ως τα πρόθυρα. :P Την 1η μέρα είχα τυφλωθεί (1η παρενέργεια) και μετά από τη 10η μέρα νιώθω όλα αυτα που σου είπα παραπάνω.
> Πιθανολογώ, πως είμαστε αισιόδοξοι και για αυτό, απογοητευόμαστε όταν βλέπουμε πως δεν λειτουργούν αμέσως. Άλλωστε, κι εγώ νομίζω πως θεωρώ, πως θα μου λύσουν τα προβλήματα ως δια μαγείας. Δηλαδή, νομίζω πως υποσυνείδητα το πιστεύω αυτό. Ενώ δεν είναι έτσι. Οπότε είναι επόμενο να απογοητευτώ. Παρά το γεγονός πως τα φοβάμαι.


ααα θελει τοσο πολυ για ιψδ! δεν το ηξερα!!! υπομονη γατουλι !!! ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τα περνεις η υποτροποιασες κ τα ξανα ξεκινας? τωρα που τα ξανα ξεκινησα εγω παντως πανω στο στρεσσ μου σκεφτηκα το εξης...θα τα παρω πρωτη μετα κ πλασιμπο θα νομιζω οτι με επιασαν !!!! αμ δε!!! σε εμενα δεν δουλεψε! κ γενικα ειμαι πολυ τις φαντασιας!! σκεφτομαι κατι κ το παθαινω!!! την πρωτη φορα με τα σιπραλεξ ενιωθα ετσι ζαλαδα , κουραση κλπ κ το ενιωσα 2 μερα του μισου κ 2η μερα που το πηρα ολοκληρο! τωρα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα τετοιο!!!! παντως την προηγουμενη φορα οταν με επιασαν τα χαπια λυθηκαν ολα μου τα προβληματα δια μαγειας!! ειλικρινα!!! εγινα αυτη που ημουν ενιωθα ανθρωπος! εκανα δραστηριοτητες κανονικα!!! μονο ενα πραγμα ηταν λιγο περιεργο δεν ξερω αν φταινε τα χαπια...καθε βραδυ συχνουρια μεχρι να κοιμηθω! κ οχι οτι εβγαζα καμια τρελλη ποσοτητα ουρων ισα ισα για να παω μεχρι το wc ! (θεε μου τι συζητησεις κανω :P )

----------


## me lene popi

> Απλά ξύπνησα και δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν ενώ καταλάβαινα. Δε μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω... Κάνε Skype θέλω να σου μιλήσω !!! Κάποια πράγματα εδώ δε λέγονται


phatox αν μπορεις κ εχει εδω προσωπικα μνμτα επικοινωνησε μαζι μου εδω πλιζ!!! δεν θα ηθελα να δωσω προσωπικα στοιχεια δεν νιωθω ανετα στην κατασταση που βρισκομαι αυτη τη στιγμη! χωρις παραξηγηση :)

----------


## Constantly curious

Διαβασμα,ζωγραφικη, μαγειρικη, τεχνολογια computing, οργανωση χωρου. Με το τελευταιο ειδικα αποφορτιζομαι φουλ... 
Περπατημα ή διαδρομο, σκοινακι. Παντα ενιωθα οτι δεν κανω κατι ουσιαστικο για εμενα αλλά δεν ηξερα και τι εχω αναγκη. Οποτε δοκιμαστικα κανω λιγο απ ολα.

Σημειωτεον χαιρομαι πολυ που εργαζεσαι ! Δεν το ειχαμε αναφερει. Εγω προς το παρον ανεργη. Μολις συμπληρωσεις ποστ θα τα πουμε με προσωπικα μηνυματα τα της δουλειας μου.

Εισαι λοιπον μεσα στη μαχη ! Δουλεια, σχεση, κανα ταξιδι. Εισαι Δυνατη !!! 

Οποτε εχω ενοχλησεις μυαλου και σωματος γραφω ακαταπαυστα ---με βοηθαει--- δοκιμασε το... σαν προσωπικο ημερολογιο. 

Μηπως εισαι παρθενος στο ζωδιο ? ή ιχθυς?

----------


## Frozen78

> phatox αν μπορεις κ εχει εδω προσωπικα μνμτα επικοινωνησε μαζι μου εδω πλιζ!!! δεν θα ηθελα να δωσω προσωπικα στοιχεια δεν νιωθω ανετα στην κατασταση που βρισκομαι αυτη τη στιγμη! χωρις παραξηγηση :)


Πώς είσαι τώρα...???

----------


## Frozen78

> phatox αν μπορεις κ εχει εδω προσωπικα μνμτα επικοινωνησε μαζι μου εδω πλιζ!!! δεν θα ηθελα να δωσω προσωπικα στοιχεια δεν νιωθω ανετα στην κατασταση που βρισκομαι αυτη τη στιγμη! χωρις παραξηγηση :)


Και εγώ ακολουθώ αγωγή με εσκιταλοπράμη (γενόσημο του Cipralex) και αναμένω....!!!!!

----------


## me lene popi

> Διαβασμα,ζωγραφικη, μαγειρικη, τεχνολογια computing, οργανωση χωρου. Με το τελευταιο ειδικα αποφορτιζομαι φουλ... 
> Περπατημα ή διαδρομο, σκοινακι. Παντα ενιωθα οτι δεν κανω κατι ουσιαστικο για εμενα αλλά δεν ηξερα και τι εχω αναγκη. Οποτε δοκιμαστικα κανω λιγο απ ολα.
> 
> Σημειωτεον χαιρομαι πολυ που εργαζεσαι ! Δεν το ειχαμε αναφερει. Εγω προς το παρον ανεργη. Μολις συμπληρωσεις ποστ θα τα πουμε με προσωπικα μηνυματα τα της δουλειας μου.
> 
> Εισαι λοιπον μεσα στη μαχη ! Δουλεια, σχεση, κανα ταξιδι. Εισαι Δυνατη !!! 
> 
> Οποτε εχω ενοχλησεις μυαλου και σωματος γραφω ακαταπαυστα ---με βοηθαει--- δοκιμασε το... σαν προσωπικο ημερολογιο. 
> 
> Μηπως εισαι παρθενος στο ζωδιο ? ή ιχθυς?


ειμαι ιχθυς!! εχει να κανει με τις τρελλες που με πιανουν ? :D ευαισθητη πολυ ειμαι δυστυχως! κ αυτο μετα τις κρισεις πανικου της πρωτης φορας!!!! παλιοτερα ημουν στον κοσμο μου δεν αγχονομουν για κανενα λογο!!! τι αλλαξε δεν ξερω αλλα καλα ηταν τοτε :D bravo σου που ασχολησαι με τοσα πραγματα! εγω ειμαι λιγο πιο βαριεστημενη! αληθεια ποσο χρονων εισαι? αα επισης να αναφερω πως αυτα που ειπα στο προηγουμενο μνμ τα εκανα πριν ξανα πεσω στο κρεβατι! τωρα δεν κανω τιποτα απολυτως!!!!!!!:(

----------


## me lene popi

> Και εγώ ακολουθώ αγωγή με εσκιταλοπράμη (γενόσημο του Cipralex) και αναμένω....!!!!!


σε ποια μερα εισαι?? θυμαμαι προηγουμενη φορα στις 17 μερες με επιασε καλα το χαπι ωστε να μου φυγουν οι αγοραφοβιες κ οι κρισεις πανικου! σημερα καλυτερα ξυπνησα μπορω να πω αλλα το ζαναξ το πηρα αφου ο γιατρος μου ειπε να τα περνω !!! μετα απο μια ωρα ομως μου βγηκε λιγο αγχος! χωρις λογο ή μαλλον δεν με χαλαρωσε περισσοτερο το ζαναξ κ αρχισα να σκεφτομαι οτι δεν με πιανει!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχω ωροσκοπο ιχθυ:cool: 

Τα ψαρακια λεει αστρολογικα... εχουν αυτο...-κολυμπουν αμεριμνα χαλαρα...χαλαρα...χαλαρα...ωσ ου κεντραρουν και σπινταρουν.

Δευτερον εχουμε την ταση να θελουμε να σωνουμε τους αλλους...ντε και καλα λες και εμεις ειμαστε απο ατσαλι... α πα πα πα...
Εχω αρχισει και το κοβω συστηματικα :o

Ποπη,πινεις αλκοολ ή οχι ? (να πιασουμε και αυτο το θεμα γιατι ιχθυς και καταχρηση πανε χερι χερι)

Μη φανταστεις οτι τα κανω ολα μαζι και καθε μερα...εχω περασει και φασεις που απλα θελω να βλεπω ρομαντικες κομεντι με τα ποπ κορν ανα χειρας και μετα να νιωθω τυψεις οτι ειμαι μια τεμπελα :( 
Ειμαι 26.5

----------


## Frozen78

> σε ποια μερα εισαι?? θυμαμαι προηγουμενη φορα στις 17 μερες με επιασε καλα το χαπι ωστε να μου φυγουν οι αγοραφοβιες κ οι κρισεις πανικου! σημερα καλυτερα ξυπνησα μπορω να πω αλλα το ζαναξ το πηρα αφου ο γιατρος μου ειπε να τα περνω !!! μετα απο μια ωρα ομως μου βγηκε λιγο αγχος! χωρις λογο ή μαλλον δεν με χαλαρωσε περισσοτερο το ζαναξ κ αρχισα να σκεφτομαι οτι δεν με πιανει!!!


Είμαι στην 13η ημέρα με ολόκληρο χάπι (20 mg) κάθε πρωί και δύο ζάναξ την ημέρα των 0,25...Δεν υπολογίζω την μετάβαση από το σεροπράμ στην εσκιταλοπράμη..έκανα συνδυασμό μέχρι να φτάσω στο ολόκληρο χάπι.Πότε θα έρθει καλύτερη μέρα???????

----------


## me lene popi

μπα με το αλκοολ καμια σχεση! 1-2 ποτακια την εβδομαδα κ αν! το καπνισμα μια το αρχιζω μια το σταματαω που κ παλι δεν κανω υπερβολες!! το καλοκαιρι πχ εκανα ενα καπνο σε μια εβδομαδα τωρα εχω 3 εβδομαδες το εκοψα! παλιοτερα εκανα καταχρησεις κ δοκιμες με διαφορες απαγορευμενες ουσιες που εδω κ 5 χρονια περιπου δεν εχω ξανα ακουμπησει!!!!! κ πλεον ειμαι κ αρνητικη μπορω να πω .....

----------


## Frozen78

> μπα με το αλκοολ καμια σχεση! 1-2 ποτακια την εβδομαδα κ αν! το καπνισμα μια το αρχιζω μια το σταματαω που κ παλι δεν κανω υπερβολες!! το καλοκαιρι πχ εκανα ενα καπνο σε μια εβδομαδα τωρα εχω 3 εβδομαδες το εκοψα! παλιοτερα εκανα καταχρησεις κ δοκιμες με διαφορες απαγορευμενες ουσιες που εδω κ 5 χρονια περιπου δεν εχω ξανα ακουμπησει!!!!! κ πλεον ειμαι κ αρνητικη μπορω να πω .....


Εγώ που λες δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού...Έχω ως σύμπτωμα την ζάλη και ένα χάσιμο,σαν να μην ξέρω πού πατάω και πού βρίσκομαι ένα πράγμα...Σου έχει τύχει αυτό?

----------


## me lene popi

> Είμαι στην 13η ημέρα με ολόκληρο χάπι (20 mg) κάθε πρωί και δύο ζάναξ την ημέρα των 0,25...Δεν υπολογίζω την μετάβαση από το σεροπράμ στην εσκιταλοπράμη..έκανα συνδυασμό μέχρι να φτάσω στο ολόκληρο χάπι.Πότε θα έρθει καλύτερη μέρα???????


σου ευχομαι γρηγορα να ερθει!! ασ μην απογοητευομαστε!!! εμενα γιατι μου ειπε 3 ζαναξ δεν ξερω αλλα μπορει να χρειαζομαι κ παραπανω τελικα :D junkie ton xanax θα καταντησω με βλεπω!!! για ποσο καιρο τα ζαναξ σου ειπε? εμενα δεν μου ειπε! μου ειπε μονο οτι μετα απο 20 μερες με τα χαπια να παω να με δει κ να ξεκινησουμε ψυχοθεραπεια!

----------


## Frozen78

> σου ευχομαι γρηγορα να ερθει!! ασ μην απογοητευομαστε!!! εμενα γιατι μου ειπε 3 ζαναξ δεν ξερω αλλα μπορει να χρειαζομαι κ παραπανω τελικα :D junkie ton xanax θα καταντησω με βλεπω!!! για ποσο καιρο τα ζαναξ σου ειπε? εμενα δεν μου ειπε! μου ειπε μονο οτι μετα απο 20 μερες με τα χαπια να παω να με δει κ να ξεκινησουμε ψυχοθεραπεια!


Των 0,25 παίρνεις και εσύ? Ούτε εμένα μου ειπε γαι πόσο καιρο!

----------


## Constantly curious

> παλιοτερα εκανα καταχρησεις κ δοκιμες με διαφορες απαγορευμενες ουσιες που εδω κ 5 χρονια περιπου δεν εχω ξανα ακουμπησει!!!!! κ πλεον ειμαι κ αρνητικη μπορω να πω .....


Να το ... αυτο με τις ουσιες ξερεις γιατι το εχουμε κατα κυριο λογο ?
Θα σου εκθεσω την αποψη μου και οιαδηποτε διαφωνια σεβαστοτατη.

Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια μιλωντας, επαιρνα στα σοβαρα πολυ τις λεξεις των αλλων τα αισθηματα κτλ κτλ κτλ καποια στιγμη απεκτησα ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση απ την αιθυλικη αλκοολη γιατι απλουστατα μου μουδιαζε τον πονο. Καλως ή κακως το εκανα, να το αρνηθω δεν εχει νοημα. Τωρα παλευω να αντικαταστησω το οπλο αυτο που εγινε θυτης στην τελικη με αλλα οπλα μη καταστροφικα. Στη δοκιμη ειμαι.

Μη μου στεναχωριεσαι θα ξανα αρχισεις να κανεις πραγματακια ... 
Η ζωη μου ηταν πολυ διαφορετικη πριν τις κρισεις πανικου... Πολλες φορες απελπιστηκα πως δεν θα ξανα νιωσω χαρα. 
Τελικα δεν ισχυει. Οσο μπορω θελω να σου δινω εστω ενα τσααακ φως αισιοδοξιας.

----------


## me lene popi

> Εγώ που λες δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού...Έχω ως σύμπτωμα την ζάλη και ένα χάσιμο,σαν να μην ξέρω πού πατάω και πού βρίσκομαι ένα πράγμα...Σου έχει τύχει αυτό?


το ειχα ναι στην αρχη της πρωτης φορας που πηρα τα χαπια νομιζω μεχρι ο οργανισμος μου να τα συνηθησει!!! ισως μου ξανααρχισει κ εμενα γιατι σημερα θα παρω δευτερο ολοκληρο (10 mg) esy epeidh perneiς 20 ισως λογικα ειναι πιο εντονα τα συμπτωματα αυτα! σαν μαστουρωμενη ενιωθα θυμαμαι τοτε! εβλεπα κ λιγο θολα!

----------


## me lene popi

0,5 περνω αρα 0,25 το μισο

----------


## Frozen78

> το ειχα ναι στην αρχη της πρωτης φορας που πηρα τα χαπια νομιζω μεχρι ο οργανισμος μου να τα συνηθησει!!! ισως μου ξανααρχισει κ εμενα γιατι σημερα θα παρω δευτερο ολοκληρο (10 mg) esy epeidh perneiς 20 ισως λογικα ειναι πιο εντονα τα συμπτωματα αυτα! σαν μαστουρωμενη ενιωθα θυμαμαι τοτε! εβλεπα κ λιγο θολα!


Σαν να έχω hangover είμαι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## me lene popi

> Να το ... αυτο με τις ουσιες ξερεις γιατι το εχουμε κατα κυριο λογο ?
> Θα σου εκθεσω την αποψη μου και οιαδηποτε διαφωνια σεβαστοτατη.
> 
> Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια μιλωντας, επαιρνα στα σοβαρα πολυ τις λεξεις των αλλων τα αισθηματα κτλ κτλ κτλ καποια στιγμη απεκτησα ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση απ την αιθυλικη αλκοολη γιατι απλουστατα μου μουδιαζε τον πονο. Καλως ή κακως το εκανα, να το αρνηθω δεν εχει νοημα. Τωρα παλευω να αντικαταστησω το οπλο αυτο που εγινε θυτης στην τελικη με αλλα οπλα μη καταστροφικα. Στη δοκιμη ειμαι.
> 
> Μη μου στεναχωριεσαι θα ξανα αρχισεις να κανεις πραγματακια ... 
> Η ζωη μου ηταν πολυ διαφορετικη πριν τις κρισεις πανικου... Πολλες φορες απελπιστηκα πως δεν θα ξανα νιωσω χαρα. 
> Τελικα δεν ισχυει. Οσο μπορω θελω να σου δινω εστω ενα τσααακ φως αισιοδοξιας.


δεν φανταζεσαι ποση ανακουφηση μου δινεις!! κ ποση χαρα ειλικρινα ευχαριστω! εισαι πολυ ευχαριστος ανθρωπος!!! τι ειναι αιθυλικη αλκοολη? κ εγω επερνα πολυ στα σοβαρα τα λογια των αλλων! μεγα λαθος!!!

----------


## me lene popi

> Σαν να έχω hangover είμαι!!!!!!!!!!


 νομιζω πως θα σου φυγουν αυτα με τον καιρο!!!!! ο γιατρος τι σου ειπε?

----------


## Frozen78

> νομιζω πως θα σου φυγουν αυτα με τον καιρο!!!!! ο γιατρος τι σου ειπε?


Σήμερα θα πάω να με δει και θα του το πω....Απλά κάνω υπομονή...Είναι στιγμές που η μέρα μου φαίνεται βουνό!Εσύ έχεις άδεια από την δουλεια τωρα?

----------


## Constantly curious

> τι ειναι αιθυλικη αλκοολη?


Με αλλες λεξεις το αλκοολ... επειδη μονο με αυτο ειχα σχεση παθους μισους εξαρτησης του εχω δωσει πολλα ονοματα:cool: 
Εκανα πολλες προσπαθειες αλλα παντα γυριζα σε αυτο. 

Δε ξερω Πηνελοπη(υποθετω απο εκει το ποπη) νιωθω οτι εχουμε κοινά στοιχεια και θελω να αισθανθεις πως ο αγωνας ναι μεν παντα θα υπαρει αλλα δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο ισοπεδωτικος !!!

----------


## me lene popi

ναι εξηγηθηκα οτι δεν ειμαι καλα!! κ μου ειπαν να κατσω οσο χρειαστει!!! ειχαν κ αλλα ατομα αρα ειμαι πολυ τυχερη σε αυτο!!! κ εμενα βουνο μου φαινοντε οι μερες!! μια χαλαρωνω μια κλαιω λεω ποτε θα περασει ο καιρος!!! ζοριζομαι λιγακι μωρε :/ k δεν ειμαι κ της υπομονης!!!! τι αμαρτιες πληρωνουμε ....

----------


## me lene popi

> Με αλλες λεξεις το αλκοολ... επειδη μονο αυτο ειχα σχεση παθους μισους εξαρτησης του εχω δωσει πολλα ονοματα:cool: 
> Εκανα πολλες προσπαθειες αλλα παντα γυριζα σε αυτο. Δε ξερω Πηνελοπη(υποθετω απο εκει το ποπη) νιωθω οτι εχουμε κοινά στοιχεια και θελω να αισθανθεις πως ο αγωνας ναι μεν παντα θα υπαρει αλλα δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο ισοπεδωτικος !!!


προσπαθω αυτο να σκεφτομαι !!!!! αν με πιασουν τα χαπια ξερω απο την προηγουμενη φορα πως θα ηρεμησω!!!!! κ τωρα να φανταστω αλκοολ 0 ετσι?

----------


## Frozen78

> ναι εξηγηθηκα οτι δεν ειμαι καλα!! κ μου ειπαν να κατσω οσο χρειαστει!!! ειχαν κ αλλα ατομα αρα ειμαι πολυ τυχερη σε αυτο!!! κ εμενα βουνο μου φαινοντε οι μερες!! μια χαλαρωνω μια κλαιω λεω ποτε θα περασει ο καιρος!!! ζοριζομαι λιγακι μωρε :/ k δεν ειμαι κ της υπομονης!!!! τι αμαρτιες πληρωνουμε ....


Τους είπες τι έχεις...??? Εγώ πάλι δεν κλαίω καθόλου...Μα καθόλου....Αγχωνομαι μόνο !

----------


## Frozen78

> προσπαθω αυτο να σκεφτομαι !!!!! αν με πιασουν τα χαπια ξερω απο την προηγουμενη φορα πως θα ηρεμησω!!!!! κ τωρα να φανταστω αλκοολ 0 ετσι?


Και έρχομαι κανονικα στην δουλειά....μερικές ημέρες σαν να μην είμαι εδώ...Ρομπότ!

----------


## Constantly curious

Αλκοολ μηδεν...

Ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο πιο διαυγη τα βλεπω ολα... αλλά ξεκινησα κατευθειαν ψυχοθεραπεια. Μονη μου εβλεπα οτι δεν τα εβγαζα περα. Ολα αυτα που σου γραφω μου ειναι νεα δηλαδη προσφατα 70 ημερων. Τα προηγουμενα 4 χρονια δεν ειχα την δυνατοτητα, τον χρονο, τη θεληση να βαλω τον εαυτο μου επιτελους σε σωστη σειρα. Εχω διανυσει χιλλιομετρα. Μεχρι και αποπροσωποποιηση εχω παθει και δεν ειχα κανεναν διπλα μου.

----------


## Frozen78

> Αλκοολ μηδεν...
> 
> Ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο πιο διαυγη τα βλεπω ολα... αλλά ξεκινησα κατευθειαν ψυχοθεραπεια. Μονη μου εβλεπα οτι δεν τα εβγαζα περα. Ολα αυτα που σου γραφω μου ειναι νεα δηλαδη προσφατα 70 ημερων. Τα προηγουμενα 4 χρονια δεν ειχα την δυνατοτητα, τον χρονο, τη θεληση να βαλω τον εαυτο μου επιτελους σε σωστη σειρα. Εχω διανυσει χιλλιομετρα. Μεχρι και αποπροσωποποιηση εχω παθει και δεν ειχα κανεναν διπλα μου.


Πώς αντιμετώπισες την αποπροσωποποίηση? Ο γιατρός μου αρνείται ότι έχω αλλά αυτό το χάσιμο που έχω συχνά το συνδυάζω με αυτό. Βασικά αισθάνομαι σαν να μην ξέρω πού βρίσκομαι ένα πράγμα. Δεν τα βλέπω όλα σαν ταινία όπως έχουν αναφέρει άλλοι εδώ μέσα..Και για τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους έχω συναισθήματα...αλλά αισθάνομαι αυτό το παλιοχάσιμο.

----------


## me lene popi

παιδια εισαστε ηρωες πραγματικα!!! εσυ φροζεν δουλεια κανονικα? δεν θα μπορουσα με τπτ! δεν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι σου λεω! θελαω να κατουρησω κ το σκεφτομαι!! σε τετοια κατασταση!!! τους ειπα οτι βασικα παθαιινω κρισεις πανικου κ φοβαμαι μην με πιασει στη δουλεια οτι κ καλα ο γιατρος μου εδωσε μια θεραπεια που σε 20 μερες θα ειμαι καλα κ μεχρι τοτε θελω να ηρεμησω! δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου πλεον αλλα δεν ηθελα να αναλυσω παραπανω! 

εσυ curious αν κ στην ιδια ηλικια με εμενα φαινεσαι πολυ πιο ωρημη! κ 1000000000 μπραβο που το περασες μονη σου! αλλα τοσα χιλιομετρα να κανεις επειδη εχεις θεληση!!!

ξερετε τι φοβαμαι??? οποτε αγχονομαι φοβαμαι μην τρελλαθω! μην με κλεισουν μεσα ή μην κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου η σε καποιον αλλο χωρις να καταλαβαινω τι κανω!! αγαπαω τη ζωη κ θελω να ζησω!!!!!!

----------


## Frozen78

> παιδια εισαστε ηρωες πραγματικα!!! εσυ φροζεν δουλεια κανονικα? δεν θα μπορουσα με τπτ! δεν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι σου λεω! θελαω να κατουρησω κ το σκεφτομαι!! σε τετοια κατασταση!!! τους ειπα οτι βασικα παθαιινω κρισεις πανικου κ φοβαμαι μην με πιασει στη δουλεια οτι κ καλα ο γιατρος μου εδωσε μια θεραπεια που σε 20 μερες θα ειμαι καλα κ μεχρι τοτε θελω να ηρεμησω! δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου πλεον αλλα δεν ηθελα να αναλυσω παραπανω! 
> 
> εσυ curious αν κ στην ιδια ηλικια με εμενα φαινεσαι πολυ πιο ωρημη! κ 1000000000 μπραβο που το περασες μονη σου! αλλα τοσα χιλιομετρα να κανεις επειδη εχεις θεληση!!!
> 
> ξερετε τι φοβαμαι??? οποτε αγχονομαι φοβαμαι μην τρελλαθω! μην με κλεισουν μεσα ή μην κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου η σε καποιον αλλο χωρις να καταλαβαινω τι κανω!! αγαπαω τη ζωη κ θελω να ζησω!!!!!!


Εγώ δεν έχω λείψει ούτε μία ημέρα από την δουλειά...Και το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε πριν από ένα χρόνο. Γιατί έχεις αυτόν τον φόβο? Ξέχασε τα αυτά...Δεν τρελαινόμαστε!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Πώς αντιμετώπισες την αποπροσωποποίηση?


Το ειχα γραψει σε ενα αλλο thread, μου συνεβη στα 23 αρπαξα ενα αλμπουμ καλη του ωρα... και ενα ευχαριστο σημειωμα που ηταν για μενα. Ο εγκεφαλος ξανα συνδεθηκε. Δε θελω να το θυμαμαι...γτ ειναι φρικη. Αποπραγματοποιηση βιωσα περισσοτερες φορες στη ζωη μου, εκει νιωθω πραγματικα κενο ομοιωμα ανθρωπου μεσα σε κουτι εικονων. Φαση εχει ο ψυχιατρος που μου λεει πως -οκ...τυπου...αυτο συμβαινει και μη ταραζεσαι.

----------


## Frozen78

> Το ειχα γραψει σε ενα αλλο thread, μου συνεβη στα 23 αρπαξα ενα αλμπουμ καλη του ωρα... και ενα ευχαριστο σημειωμα που ηταν για μενα. Ο εγκεφαλος ξανα συνδεθηκε. Δε θελω να το θυμαμαι...γτ ειναι φρικη. Αποπραγματοποιηση βιωσα περισσοτερες φορες στη ζωη μου, εκει νιωθω πραγματικα κενο ομοιωμα ανθρωπου μεσα σε κουτι εικονων. Φαση εχει ο ψυχιατρος που μου λεει πως -οκ...τυπου...αυτο συμβαινει και μη ταραζεσαι.


Επειδή οι ψυχίατροι τα ακούνε άπειρες φορές κατάλαβες...?Αλλά εμείς ταραζόμαστε!

----------


## me lene popi

δεν ξερω γιατι εχω αθτον τον φοβο αυτο φοβαμαι!!!! πιστευω πχ πως χωρις θεραπεια χαλαρα τρελενεται απο αυτο το πραγμα!

----------


## Constantly curious

> αγαπαω τη ζωη κ θελω να ζησω!!!!!!


Αυτο απο Μονο του ειναι το σημαντικοτερο εισητηριο σου για να ξανα ανεβεις στην επιφανεια απο τον βυθο που νιωθεις πως εχεις βρεθει. Θα ξανα ανεβεις...μην σε στηνεις στον τοιχο ομως δεν βοηθαει. Το εκανα αυτο και απλα διαλυομουν ολο και περισσοτερο.

----------


## Frozen78

> δεν ξερω γιατι εχω αθτον τον φοβο αυτο φοβαμαι!!!! πιστευω πχ πως χωρις θεραπεια χαλαρα τρελενεται απο αυτο το πραγμα!


Δεν έχω βιώσει κρίση πανικού....ας μην σε ρωτήσω πώς είναι....Μόνο καμία ταχυκαρδία και συναίσθημα του στυλ ζαλίζομαι θα π'εσω κάτω καμία ωρα αλλα δεν εχω πεσει ποτέ.

----------


## Frozen78

> Αυτο απο Μονο του ειναι το σημαντικοτερο εισητηριο σου για να ξανα ανεβεις στην επιφανεια απο τον βυθο που νιωθεις πως εχεις βρεθει. Θα ξανα ανεβεις...μην σε στηνεις στον τοιχο ομως δεν βοηθαει. Το εκανα αυτο και απλα διαλυομουν ολο και περισσοτερο.


Κορίτσια στην Αθήνα μένετε?

----------


## Constantly curious

> Επειδή οι ψυχίατροι τα ακούνε άπειρες φορές κατάλαβες...?Αλλά εμείς ταραζόμαστε!


Ε... και εγω πλεον εχω παψει να σου πω την αληθεια να προσπαθω μετα μανιας να βρω τι σκ@@@ λαθος εχει παει με το μυαλο μου και νιωθω εξωγηινη. ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ! Ειναι το μοτο μου !!! Φυσικα και οι φοβιες και ολα τα συναφη υπαρχουν... αμ πως γεια(που λεν και οι θεσσαλονικεις που αγαπω) αλλά εχω αναγκη να διακωμωδησω λιγο το χαλι μου:(

----------


## Frozen78

> Ε... και εγω πλεον εχω παψει να σου πω την αληθεια να προσπαθω μετα μανιας να βρω τι σκ@@@ λαθος εχει παει με το μυαλο μου και νιωθω εξωγηινη. ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ! Ειναι το μοτο μου !!! Φυσικα και οι φοβιες και ολα τα συναφη υπαρχουν... αμ πως γεια(που λεν και οι θεσσαλονικεις που αγαπω) αλλά εχω αναγκη να διακωμωδησω λιγο το χαλι μου:(


Αυτό το εξωγήινη είναι που με εκφράζει και εμένα και ξέρεις κάτι...??Εγώ δεν στεναχωριέμαι...Εκνευρίζομ ι γιατί θέλω να γίνω όπως πριν!

----------


## Constantly curious

> δεν ξερω γιατι εχω αθτον τον φοβο αυτο φοβαμαι!!!! πιστευω πχ πως χωρις θεραπεια χαλαρα τρελενεται απο αυτο το πραγμα!


Εχω σκεφτει πανω 50000 φορες οτι θα τρελαθω οτι θα πεθανω οτι θα αντιδρασσω παραλογα οτι θα γελασουν εις βαρος μου...

Τιποτα δεν εγινε... ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ με βρισκουν συνεσταλμενη ξινη παραπονιαρα μυστηρια αλλά κατα τα αλλα γλυκο ανθρωπο ... 

Ελα κοριτσια να ανεβαινουμε λιγο σιγα σιγα;)

Frozen Δεν μενω Αθενς Σιτυ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Συγνωμη φροζεν αλλα αν θελεις κανε μου μια συντομη αναλυση.

Κρισεις πανικου δεν εχεις, τι διαγνωση εχεις? εισαι πρωτη φορα σε αγωγη?

----------


## Γάτος

Είναι η 1η φορά που παίρνω αγωγή. Την ΙΨΔ την έχω από πολύ μικρός όμως. Έκανα 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία, με βοήθησε πολύ μεν, μεταμορφώθηκα μπορώ να πω, δυστυχώς, κάποια βασικά χαρακτηριστικά, δεν κατάφερα να τα λύσω. Η ελεγκτικότητα, η μοναχικότητα, είναι μερικά από αυτά. Εξού και βούτηξα μέσα στην κατάθλιψη...
Θα στο επαναλάβω ξανά γιατί καταλαβαίνω πόσο ανησυχείς. Είναι πιο πιθανό μια αγωγή να σε βοηθήσει αν την πάρεις για 2η φορά και όχι το αντίστροφο που λένε. Πιθανά, να μη φαίνεται αποτέλεσμα τη 2η φορά, διότι περιμένουν να λυθούν αμέσως τα θεματα, επειδή έχουν ήδη τη γνώση, οπότε παρατάνε την αγωγή στη μέση. Να το θυμάσαι αυτό, διότι παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η πίστη μας πάνω στη φαρμακοθεραπεία.

----------


## Γάτος

προς πόπη η απάντηση μου, γιατί πετάγomai από το πουθενά. :p

----------


## Constantly curious

> προς πόπη η απάντηση μου, γιατί πετάγomai από το πουθενά. :p


Χαχαχα, γεια σου γατε, απορησα λιγο:D Αυτο με την ελεγκτικοτητα και μοναχικοτητα το χω φουυυυυλ. Απο παιδι

----------


## Frozen78

> Συγνωμη φροζεν αλλα αν θελεις κανε μου μια συντομη αναλυση.
> 
> Κρισεις πανικου δεν εχεις, τι διαγνωση εχεις? εισαι πρωτη φορα σε αγωγη?


Ξεκίνησε από πέρσι τον Ιούνιο ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα μου και από τότε ξεκίνησε και ο φόβος μου...Έκανα άπειρες εξετάσεις και δεν έβρισκαν τίποτα πέρα από το θέμα του αυχένα (3 κήλες δίσκου με πίεση στο νωτιαίο μυελό και ευθειασμό αυχένα). Όταν ξεκίνησαν και οι φρικτοί πονοι και δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ από τον πόνο και την ζαλάδα έπεσα ψυχολογικά...Φοβόμουνα καθημερινά. Να κυκλοφορήσω μόνη μου, να περπατήσω μόνη μου, να βγω έξω με την μικρούλα μου...Είναι 5,5 ετών...Τον Σεπτέμβριο αποφάσισα να επισκεφτώ ψυχίατρο...Ήμουνα πολύ δραστήρια πρίν και όταν ξεκίνησε το άγχος τα έκοψα όλα. Ούτε με κατάθλιψη με διέγνωσε. Σωματοποίηση του άγχους μου είπε...κοινώς αγχώδη διαταραχή.

----------


## Frozen78

> Συγνωμη φροζεν αλλα αν θελεις κανε μου μια συντομη αναλυση.
> 
> Κρισεις πανικου δεν εχεις, τι διαγνωση εχεις? εισαι πρωτη φορα σε αγωγη?


Αγωγή ξεκίνησα πέρσι με σιταλοπράμη και ζάναξ και αισθάνθηκα καλύτερα μετα από κανένα τρίμηνο. Πριν από το Πάσχα που μου μείωσε σταδιακά την αγωγή ύστερα από λίγο καιρό υποτροπίασα...Όλο το καλοκαίρι σχεδόν δίμηνο αυτή έλειπε οπότε άλλαξα ψυχίατρο και αγωγή. Εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες ξεκίνησα με εσκιταλοπράμη 20 mg και 2 xanax των 0,25.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ήμουνα πολύ δραστήρια πρίν και όταν ξεκίνησε το άγχος τα έκοψα όλα. Ούτε με κατάθλιψη με διέγνωσε. Σωματοποίηση του άγχους μου είπε...κοινώς αγχώδη διαταραχή.


Να χαιρεσαι την κορουλα σου :) Σε ευχαριστω που μου εξηγησες !

Μεγαλο καναλι να νιωθεις σωματικες ενοχλησεις και να γεννιεται ο φοβος. Επειδη κοντινο μου προσωπο εχει παρομοιο θεμα με αυχενα, το κολαρο σε βοηθαει?
Λογικο δεν ειναι μετα απο τοσο πονο να θελεις χρονο για να συνηθισεις τα νεα δεδομενα? Πιστευω πως η αγωγη θα σε βοηθησει πολυ !!! Ξερεις οτι η αιτια ειναι αυτη, αναγνωριζεις ποσο σε εχει αλλαξει και παραλληλα προσπαθεις !

----------


## Γάτος

> Χαχαχα, γεια σου γατε, απορησα λιγο:D Αυτο με την ελεγκτικοτητα και μοναχικοτητα το χω φουυυυυλ. Απο παιδι


Αυτό δεν είναι παράξενο; Επειδή το έχω επίσης από παιδί, μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο να αλλάξει η ιδιοσυγκρασία μου και ξαφνικά να έχω παρέες. Δηλαδή η μοναχικότητα είναι σάρκα μου.

----------


## Frozen78

> Να χαιρεσαι την κορουλα σου :) Σε ευχαριστω που μου εξηγησες !
> 
> Μεγαλο καναλι να νιωθεις σωματικες ενοχλησεις και να γεννιεται ο φοβος. Επειδη κοντινο μου προσωπο εχει παρομοιο θεμα με αυχενα, το κολαρο σε βοηθαει?
> Λογικο δεν ειναι μετα απο τοσο πονο να θελεις χρονο για να συνηθισεις τα νεα δεδομενα? Πιστευω πως η αγωγη θα σε βοηθησει πολυ !!! Ξερεις οτι η αιτια ειναι αυτη, αναγνωριζεις ποσο σε εχει αλλαξει και παραλληλα προσπαθεις !


Το κολάρο έχω να το βάλω πολύ καιρό γιατί ατροφεί τους μυς...Το κοντινό σου πρόσωπο έχει ζαλάδες από τον αυχένα...?Ναι είναι σημαντικό που ξέρω την πηγή του προβλήματος..αλλά το ψάχνω γενικά...με τον γιατρό...Μπορεί να είναι και συνδυασμός άλλων παραγόντων.Αν και πιστεύω ότι είναι απο αυτό γιατί τότε ξεκίνησαν όλα..!

----------


## Frozen78

> Να χαιρεσαι την κορουλα σου :) Σε ευχαριστω που μου εξηγησες !
> 
> Μεγαλο καναλι να νιωθεις σωματικες ενοχλησεις και να γεννιεται ο φοβος. Επειδη κοντινο μου προσωπο εχει παρομοιο θεμα με αυχενα, το κολαρο σε βοηθαει?
> Λογικο δεν ειναι μετα απο τοσο πονο να θελεις χρονο για να συνηθισεις τα νεα δεδομενα? Πιστευω πως η αγωγη θα σε βοηθησει πολυ !!! Ξερεις οτι η αιτια ειναι αυτη, αναγνωριζεις ποσο σε εχει αλλαξει και παραλληλα προσπαθεις !


Σ'ευχαριστώ για την κορούλα μου!Την λατρεύω!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Αυτό δεν είναι παράξενο; Επειδή το έχω επίσης από παιδί, μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο να αλλάξει η ιδιοσυγκρασία μου και ξαφνικά να έχω παρέες. Δηλαδή η μοναχικότητα είναι σάρκα μου.


Γατε συνηθως νιωθω οτι επειδη δε γουσταρω να λεω για να λεω και θελω αυθεντικες συζητησεις ποιος ο λογος να κανω παρεα απλα για να κανω. 
Παιζει να μαι πολυ λαθος γιατι εκει εξω σιγουρα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι να συσχετιστουμε. Ελα που οπως εγραψες ομως οταν εχεις βρει πατεντες για να περνας καλα με τον εαυτο σου μετα πως να αλλαξεις ...?

----------


## Constantly curious

> Το κοντινό σου πρόσωπο έχει ζαλάδες από τον αυχένα...?


 Το κοντινο μου προσωπο παντα ειχε θεματα... αλλα το τελευταιο 1 χρονο εκδηλωθηκε με τον αυχενα και τη ζαλαδα το αγχος. Εχει ενα θεματακι πραγματι με τον αυχενα αλλα οπως επισημαινει και το ιδιο ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ.

Στη δικη σου περιπτωση πιστευω οτι θα πας πολυ καλα ! Εισαι νεα, εχεις κινητρα, ορεξη ζωντανια !!! Απλα μια υπογραμμιση... σε ολους μας παντα κατι συμβαινει και η ζωη μας αλλαζει. Δεν μπορουμε να γινουμε οπως πριν. Οσο και να χτυπηθουμε. Μπορουμε ομως να ενισχυσουμε τις ηδη καλες μας πλευρες για να προοδευσουμε μεσα στα δυσμενη δεδομενα !!

----------


## Constantly curious

> ασ μην απογοητευομαστε!!!



Ποπη... που πηγες παιδι μου ? :(

----------


## Frozen78

> Το κοντινο μου προσωπο παντα ειχε θεματα... αλλα το τελευταιο 1 χρονο εκδηλωθηκε με τον αυχενα και τη ζαλαδα το αγχος. Εχει ενα θεματακι πραγματι με τον αυχενα αλλα οπως επισημαινει και το ιδιο ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ.
> 
> Στη δικη σου περιπτωση πιστευω οτι θα πας πολυ καλα ! Εισαι νεα, εχεις κινητρα, ορεξη ζωντανια !!! Απλα μια υπογραμμιση... σε ολους μας παντα κατι συμβαινει και η ζωη μας αλλαζει. Δεν μπορουμε να γινουμε οπως πριν. Οσο και να χτυπηθουμε. Μπορουμε ομως να ενισχυσουμε τις ηδη καλες μας πλευρες για να προοδευσουμε μεσα στα δυσμενη δεδομενα !!


Γράφεις τόσο όμορφα που θα μπορούσα να μιλάω μαζί σου ώρες ατελείωτες!

----------


## Frozen78

> παιδια εισαστε ηρωες πραγματικα!!! εσυ φροζεν δουλεια κανονικα? δεν θα μπορουσα με τπτ! δεν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι σου λεω! θελαω να κατουρησω κ το σκεφτομαι!! σε τετοια κατασταση!!! τους ειπα οτι βασικα παθαιινω κρισεις πανικου κ φοβαμαι μην με πιασει στη δουλεια οτι κ καλα ο γιατρος μου εδωσε μια θεραπεια που σε 20 μερες θα ειμαι καλα κ μεχρι τοτε θελω να ηρεμησω! δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου πλεον αλλα δεν ηθελα να αναλυσω παραπανω! 
> 
> εσυ curious αν κ στην ιδια ηλικια με εμενα φαινεσαι πολυ πιο ωρημη! κ 1000000000 μπραβο που το περασες μονη σου! αλλα τοσα χιλιομετρα να κανεις επειδη εχεις θεληση!!!
> 
> ξερετε τι φοβαμαι??? οποτε αγχονομαι φοβαμαι μην τρελλαθω! μην με κλεισουν μεσα ή μην κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου η σε καποιον αλλο χωρις να καταλαβαινω τι κανω!! αγαπαω τη ζωη κ θελω να ζησω!!!!!!


Πόπηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?

----------


## me lene popi

παιδιαααα εδωωω!!! σας διαβασα !! πηγα να δω λιγο τον πατερα μου να αλλαξω παραστασεις απο το κρεβατι χαχαχα! ουτε εγω ειμαι απο αθηνα στην ερωτηση παραπανω!! οσο για αυτο με τον αυχενα δικο μου ατομο ειχε για χρονια πονους που κατεβαιναν μεχρι την ωμοπλατη κ ιλλιγγους! απο εξετασεις που εκανε του εδωσαν θεραπεια για 6 μηνες με κατι χαπια για ιλιγγο και απο τοτε περδικακι!!!!! γατεεεεεε..θα με πιασουν τα χαπια δεν θα με πιασουν?? κ θα κοιμαμαι αγγαλια τουε μετα :D οσο ζω θα τα περνω δεν το ξανα κανω το λαθος!

----------


## Constantly curious

Ποπακι εχεις αδελφια?

----------


## Phatox

α βε παιδια ποιος μπορει να καταλαβει απο που ειμαι? μονο το βε που σας λεω πρεπει να σας θυμιζει κατι!

----------


## Frozen78

> παιδιαααα εδωωω!!! σας διαβασα !! πηγα να δω λιγο τον πατερα μου να αλλαξω παραστασεις απο το κρεβατι χαχαχα! ουτε εγω ειμαι απο αθηνα στην ερωτηση παραπανω!! οσο για αυτο με τον αυχενα δικο μου ατομο ειχε για χρονια πονους που κατεβαιναν μεχρι την ωμοπλατη κ ιλλιγγους! απο εξετασεις που εκανε του εδωσαν θεραπεια για 6 μηνες με κατι χαπια για ιλιγγο και απο τοτε περδικακι!!!!! γατεεεεεε..θα με πιασουν τα χαπια δεν θα με πιασουν?? κ θα κοιμαμαι αγγαλια τουε μετα :D οσο ζω θα τα περνω δεν το ξανα κανω το λαθος!


Constantly Curious & Popi θα σας στείλω πάλι αύριο! Ετοιμάζομαι να φύγω από δουλειά!Καλό σας απόγευμα κορίτσια!

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλη δουλεια Frozen :D

----------


## me lene popi

εισαι σερρεοσ!

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλη δουλεια Frozen :D


Φεύγω από την δουλειά τώρα! Έχω γιατρό σήμερα! Θα σας στείλω άυριο!Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## me lene popi

καλη δουλεια φροζεν!!!!!!!!! να παει καλα η μερα σου!!!!

----------


## me lene popi

περιμενουμε νεοτερα τοτε!!!!!!! :)

----------


## Constantly curious

> Φεύγω από την δουλειά τώρα! Έχω γιατρό σήμερα! Θα σας στείλω άυριο!Καλό απόγευμα!


Καλη επισκεψη στον ντοκτορ τοτε και καλη ξεκουραση ! :rolleyes:

----------


## Constantly curious

Ποπη και εγω βγαινω... θα τα ξανα πουμε συντομα.:o

----------


## me lene popi

curious αγαπη ναι εχω ενα αδερφο! ειναι μικροτερος! με βλεπει στα χαλια μου αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινει κ πολλα γιατι ειμαι ετσι! εσυ?

----------


## me lene popi

εγινεεεε!!!!!! οποτε θελετε στειλτε μου!!! καλο απογευμα!!! καλη μας δυναμη!!!!

----------


## Phatox

σσσσ φυσας! πεννυ δυστιχως δε ξερω πως να στελνω pm εδω περα :/ Skype η και.. Facebook στην χειροτερη σου δινω αν θες παρεα

----------


## marouliw

Για αυχενικα και μυοσκελετικα δοκιμάστε Bowtech.....ψάξτε για αυτο και ρωτήστε όμως και το γιατρό σας......εγω είχα κάνει πάλι για κεφαλαλγίες και με λίγες φορές είχαν περάσει τοτε.....τωρα δεν ξέρω.....αλλα δοκιμάστε να δείτε.....

----------


## Constantly curious

> curious αγαπη ναι εχω ενα αδερφο! ειναι μικροτερος! με βλεπει στα χαλια μου αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινει κ πολλα γιατι ειμαι ετσι! εσυ?


Ξανα μπηκα, εχω κατι νευρακια τωρα... θα μου περασουν ! Κοιτα εγω που εχω μεγαλυτερο και με εβλεπε και δεν καταλαβε και τωρα εχει σοβαροτερο θεμα. Και ας τα να πανε. Με κοβω να ξεκιναω σκοινακι για να ηρεμησω !!!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Για αυχενικα και μυοσκελετικα δοκιμάστε Bowtech.....ψάξτε για αυτο και ρωτήστε όμως και το γιατρό σας......εγω είχα κάνει πάλι για κεφαλαλγίες και με λίγες φορές είχαν περάσει τοτε.....τωρα δεν ξέρω.....αλλα δοκιμάστε να δείτε.....


Γεια σου, θα το δει η φροζεν λογικα αυριο και θα σου απαντησει. Θελεις να μοιραστεις στην παρεα μας εσυ πως νιωθεις?

----------


## me lene popi

phatox πες τα μην ντρεπεσαι :D ελα πηρα κ το ζαναξ κ χαλαρωσα σε λεω!! ολα καλα τωρα παιδια ολα καλα χαχαχχααχχα :D

curious τι εγινε?? σε βλεπω με πολυ σωστο ποδι με το σχοινακι εεεε? τι επαθες? τι εγινε?

μαρουλιω ευχαριστουμε για την πληροφορια θα του πω του φιλου μου να το τσεκαρει!

----------


## Constantly curious

> phatox πες τα μην ντρεπεσαι :D ελα πηρα κ το ζαναξ κ χαλαρωσα σε λεω!! ολα καλα τωρα παιδια ολα καλα χαχαχχααχχα :D
> 
> curious τι εγινε?? σε βλεπω με πολυ σωστο ποδι με το σχοινακι εεεε? τι επαθες? τι εγινε?


Φλασιές ποπη ... φλασιες... ειμαι και τα ζωα μου τα αργα και οποτε ξεκινω ασκησεις -να ενα πονακι εδω να απο εκει ε μα πια:mad:

----------


## Phatox

> phatox πες τα μην ντρεπεσαι :D ελα πηρα κ το ζαναξ κ χαλαρωσα σε λεω!! ολα καλα τωρα παιδια ολα καλα χαχαχχααχχα :D


................

----------


## me lene popi

:mad: καταλαβαααα!!!! μην ζοριζεσαι οσο μπορεις!!!! αληθεια το εχεισ σκεφτει ποτε αν καποιος περνωντας για ολη του τη ζωη πχ αντικαταθληπτικα αργοτερα ισως δεν του φτανει η δοση ή ισως του προκαλεσει καποιο αλλο προβλημα αλλου!! το σκεφτομαι καμια φορα ! συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση παιζω λιγο το σκυλακι μου! το καημενο εχει μπλεξει μαζι μου εχει να βγει απο το σπιτι μερες!!!!

----------


## me lene popi

> https://www.facebook.com/NaNo.electro


phatox συγγνωμη δεν με ενδιαφερει το τσατ μεσω φεισμπουκ ή σκαιπ ! δεν θα ηθελα να δωσω τα προσωπικα μου στοιχεια! νιωθω πιο ανετη ετσι! οτηδηποτε θελεις να συζητησουμε μπορουμε κ εδω!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Η μάνα μου πάντως, έφτασε στο σημείο να μου ζητήσει συγνώμη για βλακεία που μου έχει κάνει και μου έχει πει. Δεν ήταν συγνώμη εγωισμού. Ήταν κανονική συγνώμη για πράγματα που με ενοχλούν πολύ. Αυτό δεν είναι τουλάχιστον κάτι καλό; Έχεις δίκιο ρέα, απλά μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο πλέον, να αισθάνομαι πως δεν με αποδέχονται ούτε οι γονείς μου. Ειδικά για την ομοφυλοφιλία, έχω κάνει πολύ προσπάθεια και κάθε φορά που το ανέφερα, πάθαιναν σοκ λες και το έλεγα για 1η φορά. Μπορώ να κατανοήσω την έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης, δεν παλεύω άλλο όμως, να μου μιλάνε για κοπέλες ενώ γνωρίζουν. Θεωρώ πως με κοροϊδεύουν και μου κάνουν κακό αντί για καλό. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να αναλύω τα συναισθήματα μου σε βαθμό κόπωσης και να μου απαντάνε "δεν αισθάνεσαι αυτό, αισθάνεσαι αυτό" ή "είσαι παρεξηγιάρης"... Απλά μου μοιάζει αδύνατο σε ένα σπίτι να ζούμε και να μην επηρεάζομαι από αυτά που λένε και κάνουν.


χαχαχα... θυμηθηκα την μανα μου, που οταν ειδε το τατουαζ μου πήγε να το σβήσει με το σαλιο της!!! και τωρα πιστευεις οτι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι θα καταλάβουν... ρομαντικε μου γατουλη :o

----------


## Constantly curious

> :mad: καταλαβαααα!!!! μην ζοριζεσαι οσο μπορεις!!!! αληθεια το εχεισ σκεφτει ποτε αν καποιος περνωντας για ολη του τη ζωη πχ αντικαταθληπτικα αργοτερα ισως δεν του φτανει η δοση ή ισως του προκαλεσει καποιο αλλο προβλημα αλλου!! το σκεφτομαι καμια φορα ! συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση παιζω λιγο το σκυλακι μου! το καημενο εχει μπλεξει μαζι μου εχει να βγει απο το σπιτι μερες!!!!


Ναι το εχω σκεφτει, οπως και τι θα γινει αν θελησω να κανω παιδι.... 

Αλλα επειδη πνιγομαι ειπα να αλλαξω και να μην πιανω διαλογο με τις νευυρωσεις μου.

Αν χρειαστει να αυξησω - αλλαξω - σταματησω θα κρατησω τους γιατρους για συμβουλευτικη υποστηριξη.

Αν... Αν... Αν... -παπακαλιατης ταινια - αστειευομαι.

Mood 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJjG...=RDD8kf7x-JooA

----------


## Constantly curious

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jNK...09F951ED230976

Μοιραζομαι τα ακουσματα...

----------


## Phatox

βαριεμαι ρε παιδια :P

----------


## Constantly curious

> βαριεμαι ρε παιδια :P


μουσικουλα???

----------


## me lene popi

> Ναι το εχω σκεφτει, οπως και τι θα γινει αν θελησω να κανω παιδι.... 
> 
> Αλλα επειδη πνιγομαι ειπα να αλλαξω και να μην πιανω διαλογο με τις νευυρωσεις μου.
> 
> Αν χρειαστει να αυξησω - αλλαξω - σταματησω θα κρατησω τους γιατρους για συμβουλευτικη υποστηριξη.
> 
> Αν... Αν... Αν... -παπακαλιατης ταινια - αστειευομαι.
> 
> Mood 
> ...


ωραια ακουσματα!!! τωρα ξαναμπηκα!!!! :) το σκεφτηκα κ εγω αυτο περι παιδιου! ξερω μια κυρια απο τα μερη μου που τα επερνε 17-20 χρονια λογο θανατου της μητερας της σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα εκανε 2 παιδια!!! φυσιολογικα μου φαινοντε!!! καλα προ-τρεχουμε κιολας!! ασ γινουμε καλα να ζησουμε το τωρα κ τα αλλα λυνοντε! αλλα θελω να πω αν με χαπια της προηγουμενης 20ετιας δεν δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα λογικα με τα νεας γεννιας δεν θα υπαρχει θεμα!! εκτος κι αν το παιδι εχει μονιμα σεροτονινη στα υψη!!!!! τι καλα ...:D axaxaxxaxax

----------


## Constantly curious

> ωραια ακουσματα!!! τωρα ξαναμπηκα!!!! :) το σκεφτηκα κ εγω αυτο περι παιδιου! ξερω μια κυρια απο τα μερη μου που τα επερνε 17-20 χρονια λογο θανατου της μητερας της σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα εκανε 2 παιδια!!! φυσιολογικα μου φαινοντε!!! καλα προ-τρεχουμε κιολας!! ασ γινουμε καλα να ζησουμε το τωρα κ τα αλλα λυνοντε! αλλα θελω να πω αν με χαπια της προηγουμενης 20ετιας δεν δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα λογικα με τα νεας γεννιας δεν θα υπαρχει θεμα!! εκτος κι αν το παιδι εχει μονιμα σεροτονινη στα υψη!!!!! τι καλα ...:D axaxaxxaxax


αισιοδοξο αυτο ποπακι... ηρθε η ωρα να βρω ταινια-κωμωδια κατα προτιμηση:) καλο μας βραδυ και συνεχισε με χαμογελο κοντρα στο σκοταδι !!!

----------


## me lene popi

επισης!!! καλο βραδυ ευχομαι :) :)

----------


## Phatox

> μουσικουλα???


τερμα και δεν μασαω σε τιποτα τριζω τρεις οροφους και ακομα συνεχιζω μεχρι να παει 11 και να παρω τις βαλεριανες μου ^_^

----------


## Phatox

πεννυυυυυυ εισαι εδω???

----------


## me lene popi

αυτη η βαλεριανα κανει τελικα τιποτα???? ακουσα για αγχος ειναι καλο κ το βαλσαμοχορτο 3 φορες τι μερα αλλα λενε απαγορευεται αν περνεις αντικαταθληπτικα!

----------


## Phatox

> αυτη η βαλεριανα κανει τελικα τιποτα???? ακουσα για αγχος ειναι καλο κ το βαλσαμοχορτο 3 φορες τι μερα αλλα λενε απαγορευεται αν περνεις αντικαταθληπτικα!


η βαλεριανα οντως βοηθαει, η θεραπεια μου φυσικη δηλαδη.. κοκα κολα, σοκολατα, χυμους, καφεδες και βαλεριανα.

----------


## me lene popi

> η βαλεριανα οντως βοηθαει, η θεραπεια μου φυσικη δηλαδη.. κοκα κολα, σοκολατα, χυμους, καφεδες και βαλεριανα.


καλο ειναι να κοψεις τους καφεδες αν εχεις τετοια προβληματα!! δεν ξερω για αλλους αλλα προσωπικα εμενα με πειραζουν πολυ οταν ειμαι σε τετοια κατασταση!!!!!

----------


## Phatox

> καλο ειναι να κοψεις τους καφεδες αν εχεις τετοια προβληματα!! δεν ξερω για αλλους αλλα προσωπικα εμενα με πειραζουν πολυ οταν ειμαι σε τετοια κατασταση!!!!!


ο ψυχολογος μου λεει οτι ο καφες ειναι αντιαγχωτικος.. με τους φοβους σου πως πας?

----------


## me lene popi

με τις ωρες μου ειμαι!!!τωρα πχ ειμαι παρα πολυ καλα! νιωθω οτι δεν με χαλαει τιποτα (αλλα ας μην το γρουσουζεψω) !!! συνηθως τα πρωινα ειμαι ανυσηχη !!!!!! 

αυτο με τον καφε πρωτη φορα το ακουω!! οταν παθαινα τιε κρισεις πανικου τους ειχα κοψει εντελως επειδη μου τους προκαλουσε!!!! 1-2-3-10 δεν ηταν τυχαιο! γινομουν πιο ευερεθιστη!

----------


## Phatox

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6AY_RgL8y8

----------


## me lene popi

καλησπερααααα!!! σημερα εγινε ενα μεγαλο θαυμα!!!! ξυπνησα αρκετα καλα!!! καμια σχεση με το κουρελι των αλλων ημερων!! ενα πραγμα με ανησυχει ομως, δεν μπορω να φαω κανονικα ..δεν εχω κ πολυ ορεξη... εσεις πως εισαστε σημερα????

----------


## kostas62

> καλησπερααααα!!! σημερα εγινε ενα μεγαλο θαυμα!!!! ξυπνησα αρκετα καλα!!! καμια σχεση με το κουρελι των αλλων ημερων!! ενα πραγμα με ανησυχει ομως, δεν μπορω να φαω κανονικα ..δεν εχω κ πολυ ορεξη... εσεις πως εισαστε σημερα????


Γεια σου, 
φαινεται οτι τα αντικαταθληπτικα αρχιζουν να δρουν. 
Για την ορεξη σου μην ανησυχεις ,τα ιδια ειχα και εγω για 2-3 εβδομαδες οταν τα αρχισα.
Ετρωγα οσο μπορουσα σιγα σιγα ,και μετα σταδιακα επανηλθε και μαλιστα απολαμβανα το φαγητο οσο ποτε! 
καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## me lene popi

> Γεια σου, 
> φαινεται οτι τα αντικαταθληπτικα αρχιζουν να δρουν. 
> Για την ορεξη σου μην ανησυχεις ,τα ιδια ειχα και εγω για 2-3 εβδομαδες οταν τα αρχισα.
> Ετρωγα οσο μπορουσα σιγα σιγα ,και μετα σταδιακα επανηλθε και μαλιστα απολαμβανα το φαγητο οσο ποτε! 
> καλη συνεχεια.


σε ευχαριστω κωστα !!!! :) καλη συνεχεια κ σε σενα!! ολα να σου πανε καλα!!!!

----------


## Phatox

Παίρνεις μπρος πεννυ.. Εγώ σήμερα ήμουν χάλια... Κάθε πρωί ξυπνάω πάω σχολείο και μετά για καφεδάκι αλλά για κακή μου τύχη βλέπω την πρώην μπροστά μου όπου κι αν πάω...

----------


## me lene popi

phatox αν το προβλημα σου ειναι η πρωην κ παθαινεις φρικες κοιτα να ξεκολλησεις κ να πας παρακατω!! ολοι στην ηλικια σου τα περασαμε κ τα περναμε ακομη!!! ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να χαλιεσαι για ενα "γκομενακι" αντι να σε ταλαιπωρει μια διαταραχη ή καταθληψη ή οτιδηποτε!!! καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να ειναι ο λογος αυτος που μπορει καποιος να φαει κρισεις πανικου ή να αγχωνεται ομως μακαρι τα προβληματα να εμεναν σε αυτο το επιπεδο!! την υγεια σου κοιτα να εχεις ..κ την σωματικη κ την ψυχικη ειναι το πιο σημαντικο κ γκομενακια θα ερθουν πολλα!

----------


## Phatox

Αν είχα κρίσεις πανικού από την πρώην μου τώρα θα βρισκόμουν φυλακή

----------

